# Reign X 2009 (und älter)



## snorre (26. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

in diesem Thread sollen Erfahrungen, Tipps, Tricks, ... über das "alte" Reign X ausgetauscht werden, weil der aktuelle Thread (im Freeride-Unterforum) mittlerweile etwas unübersichtlich geworden ist.

Es geht also um das Bike:






Ich möchte auch gleich mal mit 2 Anhängen (benötigte Schwingenlager und Drehmomente) beginnen.

Ich freu mich auf einen regen Informationsaustausch.

Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Giveth (7. Dezember 2011)

Bin seit Sonntag stolzer Besitzer dieses Reign X2 Bj 2009 






Top gepflegt erstanden, vorne mit ner Magura Louise FR 203, Hinten Umrüstung auf 180mm, im Rahmen verlegtem Schaltzug hinten und noch ein paar netten Details. Da steckt viel Herzblut drin, der Verkäufer hats ungern abgegeben denke ich 

Hoffe ich kanns in einem so guten Zustand weiter pflegen und vllt noch ein wenig verbessern.

Bereifung ist im Moment : Schwalbe Muddy Mary (Hi) und Continental Kaiser (Vo)

Anstehen tut als nächstes ein Sixpack Leader DH Riserbar in 750mm und DMR V8 Flatpedals (bin die gewohnt vom Erstbike (HT) und daher werden die nochmal gekauft  )

Leider ist es hier in der Umgebung etwas unterfordert habe ich gemerkt, muss bald wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so schlecht is mal nach Aachen zum Berg runter jagen.
Hier ist die größte Herausforderung leider die 17kg nach vorne zu bewegen, was für mich als HTler doch ungewohnt ist. Meine Beine sind noch nicht so überzeugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (7. Dezember 2011)

Schickes Teil! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf - wirst es nicht bereuhen. Ich fahr mein ReignX auch seit Sept. 2008 und hab noch nie bereuht, dafür mein Freak verkauft zu haben (vom erzielten Preis fürs Freak abgesehen ).
Kannst Du mal ein Bild von der internen Kabelführung machen? Würd mich interessieren, auch wenn ich tierisch Bedenken hätte da was anzubohren.
Na dann viel Spaß damit und Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Giveth (7. Dezember 2011)

wird gemacht wenns wieder geputzt ist  geht durch die untere Rahmenstange hinten, er meinte weil das vom Aufbau her wie beim "DH Rahmen" ist ginge das.


----------



## 19Mais93 (8. Dezember 2011)

habe 2 der schicken =)
also 2 alte reign x s !!!!
einen 0 rahmen von 07 in gold als leichtes fr enduro bike aufgebaut!!!
leider nicht fertig es fehlt noch ne leichte 170 er oder 180 er gabel!!!
160 mm find ich stehen dem reign x nicht so gut !!!
( habe ich mir im herbst aus dem bikemarkt gekauft da ich zum touren größe L benötige)

das 2. ist mein erstes fully ein reign x 2 das ich zu einem preis neu erworben habe wo man es jetzt noch für verkaufen könnte!!! =)
beim neuaufbau dieses rahmens bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ich finde aber die farbe rot schwarz eindeutig am besten 
möglichkeit 1: mini dh mit 1*9 fach, stahlfeder und dorado
möglichkeit 2: slopestyle single speed und evtl 190 mm dämpfer und 140 mm gabel 
möglichkeit 3: fr mit großer sc und air dämpfer und evtl hammerschmidt wär vermutlich der aufbau mit dem alles geht mal schauen


----------



## mw.dd (13. Dezember 2011)

Na, hier passt doch meine Frage prima Rei(g)n 

Ich habe ein X1 von 2009 im Mai gebraucht erworben. Der Vorbesitzer hat eine MZ66 ATA verbaut; leider mit sehr kurzem Schaft, so daß am vorhandenen Steuersatz der Spacer entfernt werden musste. 

Ich habe aus einem Aufbauprojekt hier noch eine Domain rumliegen, allerdings mit tapered Schaft. Sollte ich mit diesem http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9010048&postcount=14 Steuersatz doch aber verbauen können, oder?


----------



## 19Mais93 (13. Dezember 2011)

nimm die mz ist der domain überlegen =) !!!!!


----------



## snorre (13. Dezember 2011)

19Mais93 schrieb:


> möglichkeit 1: mini dh mit 1*9 fach, stahlfeder und dorado
> möglichkeit 2: slopestyle single speed und evtl 190 mm dämpfer und 140 mm gabel
> möglichkeit 3: fr mit großer sc und air dämpfer und evtl hammerschmidt wär vermutlich der aufbau mit dem alles geht mal schauen


Ich find Möglichkeit 3 ist zu nah an Deinem anderen ReignX. Dann lieber Richtung Slopestyler oder Bikepark.
Bei mir steht was Ähnliches an. Ich möchte mir ein AM zulegen und das ReignX als Bikepark/Freerider umbauen. 1-fach Kettenführung (MRP) steht schon. Nur mit der 180er Gabel bin ich mir noch nicht einig. Im Rennen sind Domain, Totem, 66er, Durolux oder vielleicht doch (wie Lazor) ne Doppelbrücke. Problem - die meisten Gabeln gibts kaum in 1 1/8. Meist 1,5 oder tapered.

Kann man wirklich im 08er ReignX mit dem Steuersatz von oben (Post #6)tapered Gabeln fahren?

@Giveth
Und - ists Radl schon sauber? Bin immer noch gespannt auf Bilder von der Zugverlegung


----------



## 19Mais93 (13. Dezember 2011)

würd ich dev. net empfehlen weil bei dem Steuersatz die front höher kommt taperd also mit dem steuersatz und 180 mm gabel wirds verm zu hoch!!!


----------



## 19Mais93 (13. Dezember 2011)

achja tendiere schwer zu wenig fw und richtung dirt slopestyle !!!!!!!


----------



## mw.dd (13. Dezember 2011)

snorre schrieb:


> ...
> Kann man wirklich im 08er ReignX mit dem Steuersatz von oben (Post #6)tapered Gabeln fahren?
> ...



Wenn es ein Steuerohr mit 44 mm Innendurchmesser hat, sollte das gehen. Wie gesagt, baut dann durch das außenliegende Lager etwas höher; wie das mit einer 180er Gabel funktioniert, muß man sehen.

In meinem ReignX ist eine MZ66 mit 180mm drin. Fühlt sich für mich nicht besonders hoch an, aber ich bin auch nicht der Freireiter vor dem Herrn. Habe mir das Rad für gelegentliche Bikeparkbesuche zugelegt; die wollte ich meinem eher filigranen Radon Stage nicht zumuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (13. Dezember 2011)

OK - danke für die Einschätzung. Dann muss ich eben doch noch weiter nach der 180er Gabel mit 1 1/8 Schaft suchen.


----------



## Giveth (13. Dezember 2011)

Rad is halbwegs sauber wieder, es verleitet einfach viel zu sehr zum fahren 

Zugverlegung geht einfach durch die hintere untere Strebe, da is ein loch drin das da immer schon war und kommt dann unten bei den kettenblättern wieder raus.

















Und ich glaube meine BRemsscheibe vorne hat nen 8ter. beim fahren schleifts rhytmisch an einer Stelle, muss die Tage mal die Bremsbeläge abschleifen und die scheibe mal ganz sauber machen und hoffen das es nur dreck ist.
( ist ne Magura Louise FR ) Quietscht eh wie sonstwas das Ding beim bremsen :>


----------



## mitch-buchannon (20. Dezember 2011)

servus,

weiß zufällig jemand ob es von giant eine vorgabe zur maximalen größe der hinteren bremssscheibe an einem reign x 2007 rahmen gibt?
werde mir demnächst eine code dranbauen und nun frag ich mich, ob eine 203er problemlos geht. 180 würde sicher ausreichen, aber eine 203er hätte ich halt hier und müsste mir keine neue 180er kaufen.

gruß
michael


----------



## FFS (21. Dezember 2011)

203er Scheibe passt problemlos.


----------



## mitch-buchannon (22. Dezember 2011)

werde wahrscheinlich auch die 203er montieren.
von giant gibt es aber offiziell nur eine freigabe bis 185mm, hab gerade eine antwort vom support bekommen. zumindest für das modell 2007 für das ich angefragt hab. wie es bei 2008/2009 aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber am rahmen hat sich ja eigentlich nicht viel getan.


----------



## JansenX (24. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giveth (30. Dezember 2011)

Mit neuem Lenker ( Sixpack Leader750) und neuen Pedalen (DMR V8)


----------



## snorre (30. Dezember 2011)

Schön, dass noch ein paar "alte" Reign X auf der Piste sind und sich hier einige Gleichgesinnte austauschen können.

@JansenX
Schönes Gerät. Wie fährt sichs denn mit den 180 mm an der Front? Wozu benutzt Du denn Dein Bike am meisten? Bikepark? Touren? One for all?

@Giveth
der Lenker kommt gut. Die Pedale find ich etwas - sagen wir mal gewagt. Aber sie passen auf jeden Fall zum Bike.

Ich wollt mein X ja auch als Bikepark-Radl umbauen (1-fach Kettenführung, 180er Gabel oder Doppelbrücke, Stahlfederdämpfer) und mir für die Trails was mit 150 mm Federweg und steilerem Sitzwinkel holen. Aber jetzt bleibts doch beim X als das Bike für alles. Hat bisher gut funktioniert und wirds bestimmt auch weiterhin. Hab mir jetzt ne Bionicon Kettenführung hingebaut und besorg mir jetzt nen gebrauchten Zweit-Laufradsatz fürn Bikepark.
Na dann allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr und auf eine neue, tolle Bikesaison 2012.

Fränkische Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Lulatsch1 (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
bin am überlegen mir ein Reign X 2009 zuzulegen!

Wie macht sich eine Hammerschmidt an den Rahmen? Hat damit schon jemand  Erfahrung gesammelt?

Und paßt ein Vivid Coil in den Rahmen? Der Vivid ist ca. 5mm dicker, als ein DHX. Ist da noch genügend Platz im Unterrohr?

Lulatsch


----------



## snorre (15. Januar 2012)

Servus Lulatsch,

also allgemein kann ich Dich nur zum Kauf motivieren. Ist ein tolles Rad. Aber mit Hammerschmidt siehts eher schlecht aus.
Seitens Giant ist der Rahmen NICHT Hammerschmidt kompatibel. Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7289863&postcount=858
Im gleichen Thread im Post 855 fährt aber schon jemand länger eine Hammerschmidt und kann, bis auf etwsa mehr Pedalrückschlag, anscheinend nichts negatives finden.
Allgemein ist dazu zu sagen, dass das ReignX wohl auf das mittlere Kettenblatt optimiert ist, was wohl auch die Aussage mit dem (etwas) vermehrten Pedalrüsckschlag unterstreicht.
Wegen dem VividAir kann ich Dir leider keine Auskunft geben. Vielleicht hat da ja wer mehr Erfahrungen sammeln können als ich (der immer noch den original DHX Air 4 fährt).

Viel Spaß beim Fahrradkauf,

Snorre


----------



## Andy71 (15. Januar 2012)

Das Thema Hammerschmidt kann ich auch so weitergeben.
Außerdem hat Giant die ISCG Aufnahme etwas verdreht am Rahmen. Evtl. gibt es da noch kleine Probleme bei Montage. Kenne aber auch Leute die sie fahren und es wäre wohl *nur* Pedalrückschlag zu spüren, sonst top !
Ob Gewicht und Preis gerechtfertigt sind, muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## JansenX (16. Januar 2012)

@JansenX
Schönes Gerät. Wie fährt sichs denn mit den 180 mm an der Front? Wozu benutzt Du denn Dein Bike am meisten? Bikepark? Touren? One for all?

@Snorre,
Geht wunderbar mit 180mm an der Front! Bike ist meistens benutzt fuer Bikepark, und dann ist 180mm ein bisschen besser. Leider steht er mittlerweile schon 2 Jahre im Keller und sammelt Staub, ab und zu darf er raus  Hab den Rad in Kanada gekauft und da auch 1 Saison mit gefahren, hier fehlen mir leider den Bergen... (hamburg)


----------



## snorre (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne mal einen Stahlfederdämpfer in meinem ReignX ausprobieren. Ich würde mir gern einen gebrauchten kaufen und, wenn möglich, max. 200  ausgeben. Ich bräuchte nur noch Hilfe bei folgenden Fragen:

Gibt es Dämpfer, die nicht in den Rahmen passen?
Gibt es Ratschläge, welche Voreinstellung (Tune) man braucht?
Welches Übersetzungsverhältnis hat der Hinterbau?
Zur Auswahl stehen:

Fox Vanilla R (bzw. RC)
Fox DHX
RockShox Vivid
Marzocchi Roco (TST oder WC)
Wer hat welche Erfahrungen mit diesen Dämpfern sammeln können? Mein Gewicht: 90 KG 

Vielen Dank, Jörg


----------



## Lulatsch1 (18. Januar 2012)

snorre schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte gerne mal einen Stahlfederdämpfer in meinem ReignX ausprobieren. Ich würde mir gern einen gebrauchten kaufen und, wenn möglich, max. 200  ausgeben. Ich bräuchte nur noch Hilfe bei folgenden Fragen:
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

Fox und Marzocchi paßen problemlos in den Rahmen! Der Vivid hat größere Aussenmaße, ich warte auf meinen neuen Rahmen und werde einen Vivid testen - Ergebnis folgt 

Tune hat nur der Vivid, bei den älteren Vivids (bis 2009) ist es Tune C oder bei den neueren Vivids (ab 2010) ist es Tune Mid.

Der Hinterbau hat ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:3.

Du liegst auch in meiner Gewichtsklasse, sollte eine Feder von ca. 500 bis 600 Stärke passen.

Gruß


----------



## snorre (18. Januar 2012)

Hi Lulatsch,

vielen Dank für die Informationen. Damit lässt sich doch auf jeden Fall schon mal was anfangen. Mal sehen, wann mir ein günstiger Dämpfer über den Weg läuft.

Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Faron_Zlay (21. Januar 2012)

In meinen 2007er (leider verkauft) Größe L hat der Vivid Air nicht gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulatsch1 (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

der Vivid Coil paßt defenitiv nicht in das Reign X, habe es selbst probiert!!

Bleiben jetzt MZ Roco und Fox, die in das Reign passen!

Lulatsch


----------



## metalorch (26. Januar 2012)

JansenX schrieb:


>



Hi, 
plane ebenfalls eine Totem an einen 2009er Reign X -Rahmen zu basteln. Fährt's sich gut damit? Passt die Totem unter dem Unterrohr durch (voller Lenkeinschlag)?
Gruß


----------



## snorre (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Dämpfer.
Würde ein älterer Fox Vanilla RC (der mit der Druckstufen-Einstellschraube VOR dem Piggy) ins Bike passen? Weil genau wegen dieser Schraube mach ich mir etwas Sorgen. Kann wer auf die Schnelle helfen?

Vielen Dank, Jörg


----------



## Lulatsch1 (29. Januar 2012)

snorre schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Dämpfer.
> Würde ein älterer Fox Vanilla RC (der mit der Druckstufen-Einstellschraube VOR dem Piggy) ins Bike passen? Weil genau wegen dieser Schraube mach ich mir etwas Sorgen. Kann wer auf die Schnelle helfen?
> ...



Hallo,
müßte passen, denn ein DHX RC2 paßt auch! 
Du brauchst bestimmt eine stärkere Feder. Ich glaube die Vanilla Federn hatten einen Innendurchmesser von 32mm und die DHX haben einen Innendurchmesser von 35mm.
Die Vanilla Federn sind wahrscheinlich schwerer zu bekommen.

Lulatsch


----------



## snorre (29. Januar 2012)

Hi Lulatsch,

danke schon mal für die Antwort. Hab mir den RC2 gad angesehen und trotzdem Bedenken, dass der Vanilla RC reinpasst. Der Druckstufen-Knopf steht schon arg weit raus (auch im Vergleich zum RC2).
Hier mal ein Link, wo man sehen kann, welchen Dämpfer ich genau mein:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/push_fox_rear.aspx
Ist das Baujahr 1995 - 2005 (vorletztes Bild!).
Vielleicht schauts aber auch nur schlimmer aus, weil man ja die absolute Breite vom Dämpfer nicht weiß.
Ich hab auch keinen Bock einfach mal drauf los zu kaufen und dann mit Dämpfer (oder ohne passende Feder) dazustehen. Wenn diese Rocos nur in passender Länge nicht immer so teuer wären.


----------



## Lulatsch1 (29. Januar 2012)

snorre schrieb:


> Hi Lulatsch,
> 
> danke schon mal für die Antwort. Hab mir den RC2 gad angesehen und trotzdem Bedenken, dass der Vanilla RC reinpasst. Der Druckstufen-Knopf steht schon arg weit raus (auch im Vergleich zum RC2).
> Hier mal ein Link, wo man sehen kann, welchen Dämpfer ich genau mein:
> ...



Hi Snorre,
ich denke das schaut nur so aus!
Bedenke der RC2 hat einen viel größeren Durchmesser des Piggy und die Feder ist auch dicker. Habe auf den Fotos mal die Mitte der Hauptkammer bis Aussenkante Piggy vermessen: Vanilla ca. 60mm und RC2 ca. 66mm, sind nur ungenaue Maße. Der Vanilla Piggy ist sehr dünn, ich hatte selbst schon einen. 
Ich würde mir mehr Gedanken über die paßende Feder machen!
Bist du auf den Vanilla im Bikemarkt scharf?

Jo, die Roco´s sind schon unrealistisch Teuer!

Wieviel Luftdruck (Sag) fährst du in deinen DHX Air?

Lulatsch


----------



## snorre (30. Januar 2012)

Hi Lulatsch,

genau, der im Bikemarkt (wärs gewesen - ist schon verkauft). Schade drum, wär echt mal ein Schnäppchen gewesen um die Stahlfedergeschichte mal auszuprobieren.

Muss wohl doch noch ewig warten, bis ich einen Roco zu einem vernünftigen Preis bekomm *daumendrück*


----------



## Meister Alex (5. Februar 2012)

Gude,
was lange währt wird endlich gut. Hab nach lektüre dieses Theads auch mal ein Foto von meinem Reign geknipst.
Mal sehen ob das mit dem hochladen nun klappt...

Gruß:

Meister Alex


----------



## Meister Alex (5. Februar 2012)

... hier nochmal der Versuch das Foto besser aufgelöst zu bekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (12. Februar 2012)

so - zugeschlagen!






Hab jetzt endlich einen Roco Coil TST R mit passenden Maßen. 
Jetzt hab ich aber halt gar keine Ahnung von dem Ding  und folgende Fragen:

*1) Welche Feder(härte) brauch ich?*
Denke mal, mit meinen "zierlichen" 92 kg naggisch wird die 500er Feder nicht ausreichen. Versuchen werd ichs aber trotzdem mal. Lulatsch hat schon was von 500 - 600 geschrieben. Passt das? Was muss dann auf der Feder draufstehen? 2,25 x 600? Die 2,25 geben doch den Dämpferhub an, die 600 die Federhärte. Welchen Durchmesser darf die Feder maximal haben? Passen auch Federn von Fox, Manitou, ...?

*2) Tipps und Tricks, wie man den Sag misst?*
Bei Luftdämpfern ist die Sache ja einfach. Aber jetzt hab ich keinen Abstreifring mehr. Zählt die Höhe vom Endanschlag (rotes Gummiteil) mit zum Gesamthub, oder nicht?

*3) Wie bekomm ich die Feder runter?*
Hab schon versucht die Vorspanung oben zu lösen, aber ich schaffs immer noch nicht. Meiner Meinung nach bräuchte es da so etwas zum Feder zusammendrücken wie bei Autofedern. Oder tuts auch eine Rohrzange o.ä.?

*4) Wie genau funktioniert das Piggy Back?*
Was bewirkt es und wie viel Druck sollte man reintun?

*5) Lieg ich da richtig?*
Unten ist die Zugstufe, oben das TST (Druckstufe)? Von der Wirkweise her denk ich mal - ausprobieren hilft. Oder gibts Tipps?

*6) Kann ich meine Buchsen vom Fox-Dämpfer 1:1 übernehmen?*
Oder muss ich mich auf Überraschngen gefasst machen?

*7) Gibts eine ordentliche Bedienungsanleitung?*
Weil das, was man sich bei Marzocchi runterladen kann (und beim Dämpfer dabei war - Owners Manual) ist einfach nur Schrott und sagt über den Dämpfer an sich überhaupt nichts aus.

So - das wars erst mal. Ich hoffe ihr könnt dem Ahnungslosen  helfen. Viele Grüße aus dem kalten Frankenland, Jörg


----------



## Lulatsch1 (12. Februar 2012)

Moin Jörg,
wo hast du den Roco geschossen? Wieviel haste gezahlt?
Der Roco ist nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht, ein DHX 5 - 222/70 (500er Feder) wiegt schlappe 880g!

zu 1.) Ich würde die 500er Feder erstmal probieren, laut Rechner müßtest du ca. 550er Feder verwenden - hängt von deinem Geschmack ab. 
2,25" ist der Hub der Feder, umgerechnet in mm ergibt sich 57mm Hub. 600 ist die Härte, im Prinzip dein Druck in einer Luftfeder.
Fox Federn haben den gleichen Durchmesser, wie MZ. Manitou Federn sind etwas dicker (1mm), aber sollten auf den Roco passen.
Du mußt mit der Länge der Federn aufpassen, die Fox und Manitou sind Umständen länger und du hast das Problem wie unter Punkt 3.).
Würde dir MZ Federn empfehlen!!!!

zu 2.) Du nimmst den Gummipuffer zum einstellen vom Sag! Vorsichtig den Puffer (ohne die Kolbenstange zu beschädigen) mit einen Schraubendreher bis ans Gehäuse schieben und dann aufsteigen. Der Abstand zwischen Puffer und Gehäuse ist dein Sag, halt dann auf den Hub umrechnen.....

Zu 3.) Auf keinen Fall mit der Rohrzange!!! Du kannst die Feder mit Spanngurten zusammen ziehen, damit du den Federteller heraus bekommst.

zu 4.) Mit den Druck im Piggy Back beeinflußt du die Endprogression, also je mehr Druck desto Härter wird der Dämpfer zum Ende des Hubes. Druck sollte von 12 bis 15 bar sein.

zu 5.) Jo, das TST ist so eine Art Druckstufe, geht bis zum blockieren. Die Zugstufe ist am anderen Ende.

zu 6.) Jo, sind die selben wie Fox!

zu 7.) Kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, habe auch nur die Owners Manual - aber da steht eigentlich alles drine!

Gruß Lulatsch


----------



## snorre (12. Februar 2012)

Super! Vielen Dank!
Klaro, werd ich erst mal die 500er Feder probieren, bevor ich Geld in andere Federn investier.
Gekauft hab ich den Dämpfer hier im Bikemarkt für 220  inkl. Versand. Sieht aber auch echt 1a aus. Sogar die Gleitlager haben so gut wie keine Abnutzungsspuren.
Also dann werd ich mich die Tage mal übers "Reinbasteln" berichten und vom ersten Probesitzen berichten.

Nochmals ein herzliches Dankeschön für Ratschläge und Tipps. Bis demnächst,
Jörg


----------



## snorre (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat mit dem Reinbasteln vom Roco doch etwas länger gedauert. Jetzt ist er drin und ich hab einen Sag von 20 mm, was bei einem Dämpferhub von 57 mm ziemlich genau 35 % entspricht (gemessen im Sitzen). Find ich fast etwas zu viel (wie viel Sag fahren denn die anderen hier so?).
Außerdem bin ich auch nur fix in Lümmelklamotten draufgesprungen und beim Fahren noch schwerere Schuhe und den Rucksack mit Trinkblase dabei hab. Kurz - fahrfertig werdens wohl mehr als 35 % Sag sein.

So - jetzt die Frage der Fragen: 550er oder gleich ne 600er Feder kaufen? 

Für Ratschläge und Tipps (auch zu günstigen Bezugsquellen) bin ich immer offen. Vielen Dank und Grüße,

Jörg

P.S.: Kann es sein, dass der Roco an der Zugstufendämpfung einen Verstellbereich von 60 (SECHZIG!!!) Klicks hat? Irre!


----------



## Lulatsch1 (26. Februar 2012)

snorre schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat mit dem Reinbasteln vom Roco doch etwas länger gedauert. Jetzt ist er drin und ich hab einen Sag von 20 mm, was bei einem Dämpferhub von 57 mm ziemlich genau 35 % entspricht (gemessen im Sitzen). Find ich fast etwas zu viel (wie viel Sag fahren denn die anderen hier so?).
> Außerdem bin ich auch nur fix in Lümmelklamotten draufgesprungen und beim Fahren noch schwerere Schuhe und den Rucksack mit Trinkblase dabei hab. Kurz - fahrfertig werdens wohl mehr als 35 % Sag sein.
> ...



Servus Jörg,
die 35% Sag klingen viel, aber ich würde es erstmal in der Natur testen! Ich fahre bei meinen DHX 4 Air auch ca. soviel Sag!
Frage: Hast du die Vorspannung voll ausgeschöpft? Marzocchi gibt maximal 5mm Federvorspannung an und min. 1mm. Wieviel Druck hast du im Piggy?

Mein Tipp, wenn nach der Probefahrt noch zuweich, dann eher eine 550iger org. Feder besorgen - ist halt Geschmackssache!

Wau, 60 Klicks an der Zugstufe ist schon heftig! Die Zugstufe läßt sich schon merklich (nicht Merkel ) einstellen?

Gruß Lulatsch


----------



## snorre (26. Februar 2012)

Hi Lulatsch,

jo, 60 Klicks sind schon eine Ansage. Der Unterschied zwischen voll zu und voll offen ist jedenfalls deutlich. Inwieweit ein Klick hin oder her einen Unterscheid machen, konnte ich heute beim reinen Probesitzen nicht rausfinden. Befürchte aber, dass sich bei nur einem Klick zwischen marginal und überhaupt nichts tut (spürbar).

Hast Recht - werd das Teil erst mal in freier Wildbahn testen. Piggy-Druck kann ich Dir gar nicht sagen. Rein vom Verständnis her denke ich, dass das aber auch nichts ausmachen sollte, da sich dadurch ja nur die ENDprogression ändern soll. Vielleicht mal austesten.

Die Vorspannung hatte ich am Anfang so, dass die Feder lediglich nicht mehr auf und ab wackeln kann. Da warens dann 20 mm Sag (ca., denn soooo leicht lässt sich das ja nicht abmessen - insbes. im Vergleichzu einem Luftdämpfer). Hab dann die Feder etwas mehr vorgespannt (kann jetzt aber auch nicht sagen wie viel) und konnte eigentlich keine Veränderung am Sag feststellen. Komisch oder normal?

So - wenns Gesundheit und Zeit zulassen, werd ich das Teil mal probereiten. Vielleicht kann ich dann mehr sagen. Vorerst mal vielen Dank für die Antwort und Grüße nach Schwabach,

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulatsch1 (27. Februar 2012)

snorre schrieb:


> Hi Lulatsch,
> 
> jo, 60 Klicks sind schon eine Ansage. Der Unterschied zwischen voll zu und voll offen ist jedenfalls deutlich. Inwieweit ein Klick hin oder her einen Unterscheid machen, konnte ich heute beim reinen Probesitzen nicht rausfinden. Befürchte aber, dass sich bei nur einem Klick zwischen marginal und überhaupt nichts tut (spürbar).
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,
mit den Piggy Druck mußt du austesten! Klar, stellst du mit den Piggy Druck die Endprogression ein - aber du veränderst dadurch auch etwas das Dämpferverhalten. Es sollte auf keinen Fall zuwenig Druck in der Piggy sein, ansonsten bekommst du Luft ins Öl. Wie schon gesagt, sollte der Roco immer einen Druck zwischen 12-15 bar haben!

Jo, mit den Sag einstellen ist größere Fummelei und im Reign besonders, kommst recht schlecht an den Dämpfer!
Wie du es schon gemacht hast, probier erst eine gerade so feste Feder und dann jeweils eine Umdrehung die Vorspannung fester drehen. Du hast 5mm bis du eine andere Feder nehmen sollst, 1mm entspricht einer Umdrehung.
Denn Puffer nimmst du als Markierung und es sollte sich schon etwas ändern.

Dämpfer einstellen ist eine Spielerei und braucht seine Zeit und einige Pobefahrten!

Grüßle nach Nbg und gute Besserung!


----------



## Giveth (1. März 2012)

Bald ist endlich wieder richtiges Wetter  Letzten Samstag Aachen gewesen, grinsen von Ohr zu Ohr gehabt.
War zwar noch etwas schlammig aber war top.

Gestern Bestellung rausgegeben für den Frühlingsanfang :

1x Maxxis Ardent 2.6
1x Maxxis Minion 2.5
1x Sixpack Griffe
1x Oneal Element Handschuhe (alten hats am Sa gekillt an nem Baumstumpf :/ )

Heute vor lauter Vorfreude die 3 km Waldautobahn zur Arbeit mit dem Guten gemacht, besser als kein Auslauf 
Nun steht es Brav im Büro:


----------



## F.I.N. (25. März 2012)

Hi,

habe seit kurzem auch ein schön erhaltenes 2008er Reign X günstig ergattern können. 
Meine Frage, kann es sein, dass die Rahmen sehr klein sind, meins ist in L ( habe das überprüft, ist sicher L, eigentlich genauso groß wie ein Specialized Pitch in M. 
Bin selber etwas über 1.90 und bergab ist super wendig, aber es wirkt schon ziemlich klein.

grüße


----------



## Lulatsch1 (25. März 2012)

F.I.N. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe seit kurzem auch ein schön erhaltenes 2008er Reign X günstig ergattern können.
> Meine Frage, kann es sein, dass die Rahmen sehr klein sind, meins ist in L ( habe das überprüft, ist sicher L, eigentlich genauso groß wie ein Specialized Pitch in M.
> ...



Servus,
ich bin 1,90cm und fahre ein Reign X in Größe M. 
Paßt nach meinen Geschmack perfekt, mag kleine Rahmen!


Gruß


----------



## snorre (25. März 2012)

Hallo F.I.N.,

Glückwunsch zu einem tollen Rad. War heut erst im Bikepark Osternohe mitm Reign und das Rad hat noch mehr Reserven, als ich Mut und Fahrtechnik hab. Dabei ist es auch noch gut für die Tour zu gebrauchen.

Mit der Rahmengröße ist es wie mit allem: G´schmackssach! Lulatsch ist 1,90 und hat nen M Rahmen, ich mit 1,86 fahr nen L. Die richtige Größe ist die, mit der man sich wohlfühlt. Eigentlich wollte ich Dir jetzt den Link mit den Geodaten schicken - aber die Seite exisitert nicht mehr bei Giant. Schade, dann hättest Du eine Möglichkeit mit anderen Bikes zu vergleichen.

Aber egal - viel Spaß mit dem Teil und stell mal ein Bild ein!

Viele Grüße, Snorre


----------



## snorre (25. März 2012)

Haha - doch noch gefunden: http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/mountain/1816/30892/?collections_id=3


----------



## Taku (25. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Mein Bruder ist nun auch Besitzer eines Reign X1 '09.

Er ist soweit mit dem Bike zufrieden, braucht nur eine härtere Feder für den Dämpfer. Der Vorbesitzer hatte bei 72kg eine 500er Feder drin. Die Federung ist mit meinem Bruder (80kg) sehr weich. Wir sind uns nicht sicher ob eine 550er da reicht. 
Ach ja ... Einsatzbereich: FR und Bikepark

Mit welcher Härte bei welchem Gewicht fahrt ihr so?

Zum Dämpfer hab ich in Giant-Forum folgende Angaben gefunden:
Einbaulänge: 200 mm
Hub: 57 mm

mFg
Taku


----------



## snorre (26. März 2012)

Hallo Taku,

Dämpfermaße (200x57) passen. Ich hab mit meinen 90 kg heul bei ner 500er Feder ca. 35 % Sag. Hab jetzt auf ne 550er umgebaut und jetzt sollte es so passen (Dämpfer: Roco TST).


----------



## JansenX (26. März 2012)

metalorch schrieb:


> Hi,
> plane ebenfalls eine Totem an einen 2009er Reign X -Rahmen zu basteln. Fährt's sich gut damit? Passt die Totem unter dem Unterrohr durch (voller Lenkeinschlag)?
> Gruß




ja das geht, kein problem!


----------



## metalorch (26. März 2012)

JansenX schrieb:


> ja das geht, kein problem!



Hi,
habe mir jetzt doch keine Totem sondern eine MZ 66 (2012er Modell, günstig geangelt, auch 180 mm FW). Klappt prima, stößt nichts an. Wird sich hoffentlich als haltbar erweisen, mit den 2008er und 2009er Modellen soll's ja zum Teil nicht so gut gelaufen sein.

Den originalen Dämpfer (Fox DHX Air 4.0) mit per Drehrad feineinstellbarem ProPedal und 50.8 mm Hub habe ich gegen einen anderen DHX Air 4.0 getauscht. Bei diesem schaltet man das ProPedal per Hebelrädchen blitzschnell entweder ein oder aus (alles dazwischen brauche ich nicht). Außerdem hat der andere Dämpfer (auch 200 mm Einbaulänge) jetzt aber 57 mm Hub - klappt gut, hatte erst Bedenken, dass was anstößt wenn das Ding voll einfedert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (27. März 2012)

metalorch schrieb:


> Den originalen Dämpfer (Fox DHX Air 4.0) mit per Drehrad feineinstellbarem ProPedal und 50.8 mm Hub habe ich gegen einen anderen DHX Air 4.0 getauscht. Bei diesem schaltet man das ProPedal per Hebelrädchen blitzschnell entweder ein oder aus (alles dazwischen brauche ich nicht). Außerdem hat der andere Dämpfer (auch 200 mm Einbaulänge) jetzt aber 57 mm Hub - klappt gut, hatte erst Bedenken, dass was anstößt wenn das Ding voll einfedert.


Kein Problem - wie oben schon geschrieben ist fürs ReignX auch ein 200/57 mm Dämpfer vorgesehen. Original war auch der DHX Air 4.0 drin (der mit dem Hebelchen). Soweit ich weiß, schaltet der nicht zwischen Propedal aus und ein um, sondern zwischen wenig und viel Propedal. Wie viel wenig bzw. viel ist, hängt vom Druck im Piggy ab.


----------



## metalorch (27. März 2012)

snorre schrieb:


> Kein Problem - wie oben schon geschrieben ist fürs ReignX auch ein 200/57 mm Dämpfer vorgesehen. Original war auch der DHX Air 4.0 drin (der mit dem Hebelchen). Soweit ich weiß, schaltet der nicht zwischen Propedal aus und ein um, sondern zwischen wenig und viel Propedal. Wie viel wenig bzw. viel ist, hängt vom Druck im Piggy ab.



Hi,
Danke für die Info!!
Hat das Reign X mit den 57 mm Dämpferhub dann mehr FW als mit den originalen 50.8 mm Hub (170 mm FW)? Wäre doch irgendwie logisch - bin aber jetzt nicht so der Techniker. Würde dann sogar noch besser zur MZ 66 mit 180 mm FW passen.

Original ist bei meinem 2009er Reign X0 Rahmen der DHX Air 4.0 (50,8 mm Hub) mit dem Rädchen drin gewesen, sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht gewechselt.


----------



## Lulatsch1 (27. März 2012)

metalorch schrieb:


> Hi,
> Danke für die Info!!
> Hat das Reign X mit den 57 mm Dämpferhub dann mehr FW als mit den originalen 50.8 mm Hub (170 mm FW)? Wäre doch irgendwie logisch - bin aber jetzt nicht so der Techniker. Würde dann sogar noch besser zur MZ 66 mit 180 mm FW passen.
> 
> Original ist bei meinem 2009er Reign X0 Rahmen der DHX Air 4.0 (50,8 mm Hub) mit dem Rädchen drin gewesen, sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht gewechselt.



Servus,
das Reign X hat orginal einen Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub eingebaut und das gibt einen FW von 170mm. 
Mit einen Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub hast du nur 150mm Federweg.
Wenn deine Gabel 10mm mehr FW hat, ist unrelevant. 
Der Hinterbau vom Reign arbeit super - wenn dein Dämpfer richtig eingestellt ist, wird auch der volle FW genutzt.

Adé!


----------



## F.I.N. (2. April 2012)

Sagt mal, was ist das offiziel von GIANT erlaubte Maximum für die Federgabel. An meinem neu erstandenen Reign X 2008 ist eine wunderbare italienische 66 RC von 2005 mit 170mm Federweg. 
Ausgeliefert wurde das Rad von GIANT mit einer 160mm Gabel. Wie äußert sich Giant dazu und was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Lieben Dank


----------



## spark (7. April 2012)

Ich kann dir leider grad keine Quelle nennen, aber irgendwo habe ich hier gestern was von 170mm zulässig gelesen. Dort ging es um eine 180er Gabel, mit der dann wohl die Garantie verfallen würde.
Ich selbst hab auch eine 66 Light ETA von 2006 im Reign X, die allerdings von der Bauhöhe deutlich niedriger ist als noch die 66 von 2005. Die Herstellerfreigaben beziehen sich trotzdem immer auf den Federweg, auch wenn Bauhöhe sinnvoller wäre. 

Ich habe auch vor, bei 170mm zu bleiben und die gute alte 66 demnächst durch eine 55 CR Switch TA zu ersetzen. Ich hab lange auf ein Revival von ETA gewartet, und die 55 CR Switch TA sieht nach einem guten Nachfolger mit ca 700g weniger aus


----------



## metalorch (7. April 2012)

spark schrieb:


> Ich kann dir leider grad keine Quelle nennen, aber irgendwo habe ich hier gestern was von 170mm zulässig gelesen. Dort ging es um eine 180er Gabel, mit der dann wohl die Garantie verfallen würde.
> Ich selbst hab auch eine 66 Light ETA von 2006 im Reign X, die allerdings von der Bauhöhe deutlich niedriger ist als noch die 66 von 2005. Die Herstellerfreigaben beziehen sich trotzdem immer auf den Federweg, auch wenn Bauhöhe sinnvoller wäre.
> 
> Ich habe auch vor, bei 170mm zu bleiben und die gute alte 66 demnächst durch eine 55 CR Switch TA zu ersetzen. Ich hab lange auf ein Revival von ETA gewartet, und die 55 CR Switch TA sieht nach einem guten Nachfolger mit ca 700g weniger aus



Hi,
habe letztens (ich glaube es Anfang des Jahres in der "Bike") über die 55 CR Switch TA gelesen. Die besten Noten hat sie dort nicht bekommen. Aber vielleicht hat Marzocchi zu dem Zeitpunkt auch etwas zu wenig Werbung in der Gazette gemacht und wird abgebügelt. Würde mich auf jeden Fall hier im Forum umhören. Vielleicht ja schon jemand diese Forke und kann darüber berichten.
Eine gelungene ETA-Rückkehr würde mich jedenfalls freuen.


----------



## Lulatsch1 (8. April 2012)

F.I.N. schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was ist das offiziel von GIANT erlaubte Maximum für die Federgabel. An meinem neu erstandenen Reign X 2008 ist eine wunderbare italienische 66 RC von 2005 mit 170mm Federweg.
> Ausgeliefert wurde das Rad von GIANT mit einer 160mm Gabel. Wie äußert sich Giant dazu und was sind eure Erfahrungen?
> 
> Lieben Dank



Servus,
die 2005 MZ 66 baut mit 170mm Federweg genau 592mm hoch, also fast so hoch wie eine Doppelbrücke mit 200mm. Ab Baujahr 2006 hat MZ wieder eine Einbauhöhe von 555mm bei der 66iger.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es bei den "alten" Bikes egal was du für eine Gabel verbaust, denn Garantie gibt es ehe keine mehr. Die Hauptsache ist doch deine Geometrie paßt dir! Es gibt einen User, der fährt eine MZ 888 in den Reign!
Ich persönlich fahre eine MZ 66 von 2006 (555mm) und bin damit sehr zufrieden!
Tip: Wenn dir deine MZ 66 Gabel (2005) zulang ist, kannst du sie mit ein paar Hangriffen auf 150mm traveln. Dann kommst du auf eine Einbaulänge von 572mm, hast dann halt 20mm weniger Federweg - was eigentlich nichts macht!
Bin selbst mal ne 2005 MZ 66 gefahren, eine sehr gute Gabel und praktisch.

Grüße!


----------



## F.I.N. (10. April 2012)

hallo, lieben dank für die infos 

oh je, die baut tatsächlich sehr hoch, habe da nie draug geachtet, wie siehts da bzgl. der belastungen auf den rahmen aus?
ist der dafür überhaupt ausgelegt?

danke


----------



## Taku (26. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe mal wieder ne Frage diesmal zur HR Bremse. Und zwar geht es im die Größe der Bremsscheibe. Mit Sufu und Google hab zwar was gefunden aber das hat mich nicht ganz zufrieden gestellt.

Was ich gefunden habe: Bremsscheibe mit 180mm möglich (zB 2. Post erste Seite von Giveth)
Was ich nicht gefunden habe: Den Segen/Statement von Giant

Andererseits .. die Magura Louise aus dem 2. Post auf der 1. Seite ist keine schlechte Bremse. 
Ich könnte günstig an ne Saint rankommen und 180er hab ich im Keller liegen...

Was meint Ihr? Zuschlagen und montieren? 

Danke für eure Antworten!

mFg
Taku


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taku (26. April 2012)

Satz mit X...


----------



## snorre (27. April 2012)

Hi Taku,

hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut - anscheinend wurden die ReignX serienmäßig nur mit 160er Scheibe hinten verkauft.

Aber auch ich hab seit 2008 die 180er Scheibe drauf und hab überhaupt keine Probleme damit. Hab auch noch nie was von irgendwelchen Problemen gehört.

Also ich an Deiner Stelle würd 180er Scheiben draufbauen.


----------



## FFS (27. April 2012)

Servus Taku,

ich fahr in meinem Reign X Bj. 2008 an VR und HR die Avid Code mit 203mm-Scheiben.

Letzten Endes kannst du dir die 160er, 185er, 203er Scheiben reinbauen ohne Probleme zu bekommen, obwohl wohl von Giant 185mm als Maximum vorgegeben wurden. Das sollte dich aber wenig jucken, denn die Garantie ist wie oben geschrieben ja sowieso abgelaufen.
Ich hab mit meinen 203er Scheiben bisher keinerlei Probleme und bei 110kg (inkl. Klamotten und Rucksack) freu ich mich über jeden Performance-Gewinn.

Mfg FFS


----------



## Taku (27. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!

mFg
Taku


----------



## h0tte (4. Mai 2012)

Servus ihr Reigner =)

Ich habe seit kurzer Zeit auch ein Reign X von 2009 und einen FOX VAN R Dämpfer verbaut, ich habe eine 500er x 2.25 Feder drinne, selbst wenn ich diese per Druckstufe ordentlich nach unten drehe, finde ich ihn zu weich, der hat dast DownhillCharakter, ich wiege mit Klamotten ca 82 Kg und möchte wissen,

1.) ob mir  jemand eine härtere Feder verkaufen kann?

2.) Der Schaft 1 1/8" beträgt? da ich mir einen kürzeren Vorbau kaufen möchte

wäre über Antworten dankbar!


----------



## snorre (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo hOtte,

hab leider keine Feder für Dich übrig, aber im Bikemarkt gibts immer mal wieder was. Aber bei 82 kg find ich jetzt ne 500er Feder (rein vom Wert her) nicht zu weich. Mess mal den Sag - wie viel hast Du denn da?

Zum Steuerrohr - ist durchgängig 1 1/8. Somit sollte also auch die Gabel 1 1/8 haben und dem neuen Vorbau steht also nichts mehr im Weg.

Viel Spaß, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulatsch1 (4. Mai 2012)

h0tte schrieb:


> Servus ihr Reigner =)
> 
> Ich habe seit kurzer Zeit auch ein Reign X von 2009 und einen FOX VAN R Dämpfer verbaut, ich habe eine 500er x 2.25 Feder drinne, selbst wenn ich diese per Druckstufe ordentlich nach unten drehe, finde ich ihn zu weich, der hat dast DownhillCharakter, ich wiege mit Klamotten ca 82 Kg und möchte wissen,
> 
> ...



Servus,
zu Frage 2.) es ist ein 1 1/8" Schaft im Reign X.

Zu deinen Dämpfer, mit welcher Vorspannung fährst du?
Ein Van R hat meines Wissens nur eine Zugstufe (roter Knopf).

Lulatsch


----------



## h0tte (4. Mai 2012)

Hey snorre,
Danke für die Antworten 

Ja vom Wert her passt das ja, aber das Gefühl sagt was anderes.
Kann dir leider nichts über den Sag sagen, da ich erst wieder nächsten Freitag in der Heimat bin, aber werde mal versuchen ihn zu messen, was ich mir beim Reign nicht so einfach vorstelle ;-) und poste dann nochmal
Es gibt schon ein Paar Federn, nur sind diese selten mit 2.25 bzw 57mm
mfG Chris


----------



## FFS (4. Mai 2012)

Lulatsch hat schon recht am Van R kann nur die Zugstufe verstellt werden. Alternativ zu den doch recht teuren Fox-Federn kann man auch die GÃ¼nstigeren von Manitou nehmen. Hab fÃ¼r meine 550er gerademal 18,- â¬ bezahlt.

Mfg

Edit: Gekauft bei Hibike, der VollstÃ¤ndigkeit halber. Ich verwende die 550er Feder bei 105 kg fahrfertigem Gewicht. Damit liegt mein Xer supersatt und bÃ¼gelt alles weg, was mir aufm Hometrail begegnet...


----------



## h0tte (5. Mai 2012)

Ja der hat auch nur eine Zugstufe, nur das ändert doch nichts an de Härte des Dämpfers, oder ?

Werde mich mal nach einer passenden Feder umschauen, also passt eine Manitou-Feder ebenso rein? =)

mfG


----------



## Lulatsch1 (5. Mai 2012)

h0tte schrieb:


> Ja der hat auch nur eine Zugstufe, nur das ändert doch nichts an de Härte des Dämpfers, oder ?
> 
> Werde mich mal nach einer passenden Feder umschauen, also passt eine Manitou-Feder ebenso rein? =)
> 
> mfG



Jo, mit der Zugstufe änderst du nur die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit des Dämpfers.

Theoretisch ist die 500er Feder für dein Gewicht ok! Mit wieviel Umdrehung Vorspannung bist du die Feder gefahren?

Macht dein Dämpfer irgendwelche Geräusche?

Lulatsch


----------



## h0tte (5. Mai 2012)

Das ist eine Gute Frage wie weit ich ihn gedreht habe, aber es ist schon ein gutes Stück vom "nicht bedeckten" Teil des Gewindest mit der Feder zu sehen, nein der ist sogar neu ^^


----------



## Lulatsch1 (6. Mai 2012)

h0tte schrieb:


> Das ist eine Gute Frage wie weit ich ihn gedreht habe, aber es ist schon ein gutes Stück vom "nicht bedeckten" Teil des Gewindest mit der Feder zu sehen, nein der ist sogar neu ^^



Meine Vermutung ist: Das dein VAN R unterdämpft ist, die Druckstufe wird von Werk (FOX) eingestellt. Das Reign hat eine Hinterbauübersetzung von 1:3, also relativ hoch und das überfordert dein Dämpfer.

1. Vorschlag: 
Du läßt den Dämpfer tunen, aber bei einen VAN zu teuer.

2. Vorschlag: 
Du besorgst dir einen anderen Dämpfer mit Einstellbarer Druckstufe.

3. Vorschlag: 
Du probierst eine härtere Feder, aber das wird nichts genaues - der Dämpfer bleibt unterdämpft.

Lulatsch


----------



## h0tte (6. Mai 2012)

Welche Dämpfer haben denn eine Druckstufe zum Einstellen, auch FOX RP 23? und was hat der mit Boost Valve und HighVolume aufsich, zu dem noch dieses Medium high und low tuning (3VerschiedenlangeBalken ähnlich wieHandynetz:-D) ? -Kopf Kratz-


----------



## Lulatsch1 (6. Mai 2012)

h0tte schrieb:


> Welche Dämpfer haben denn eine Druckstufe zum Einstellen, auch FOX RP 23? und was hat der mit Boost Valve und HighVolume aufsich, zu dem noch dieses Medium high und low tuning (3VerschiedenlangeBalken ähnlich wieHandynetz:-D) ? -Kopf Kratz-



Jo, des Dämpferthema ist net einfach!

Dämpfer mit einstellbare Druckstufe sind z.B.:
FOX- VAN RC / RP 23 / RC 2 / RC 4
Marzocchi - Roco TST / Roco WC 

Das Boost Valve arbeitet mit den Pro Pedal zusammen und bewirkt ein besseres Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers.

High Volumen bewirkt eine softere Kennliene. Bei kleineren Volumen wird der Dämpfer straffer bzw. das Fahrwerk.

Medium high und low Tuning, wird die Werksseitige Einstellung der Druck- und Zugstufe angegeben. Bei Fox wird das mit den Balken gekennzeichnet, wie bei Handy.

Mit den RP 23 kenne ich mich weinger aus, also frag jetzt bitte nicht weiter! Vielleicht mal bei Toxoholic´s fragen.

Ich selbst fahre einen DHX 4, aber bin damit nicht so zufrieden. Der hat eigentlich auch keine Druckstufe zum Einstellen, nur das PP gedöns.

Kommt jetzt auch drauf an was du fahren möchtest? Ich würde nicht mit einen RP 23 im Bikepark fahren wollen! Da wäre der VAN RC besser!

Falls ich jetzt einen Schmarn geschrieben hab, verbessert mich! Es ist a scho Früh!!

Lulatsch


----------



## h0tte (6. Mai 2012)

ooookay ;-)

Danke für die Erläuterungen!

Ich werde mich in naher Zukunft mal etwas nach Dämpfern umschauen,

PS: Was ist mit einer Übersetzung des Rahmens von 1:3 gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulatsch1 (6. Mai 2012)

h0tte schrieb:


> ooookay ;-)
> 
> Danke für die Erläuterungen!
> 
> ...



Wenn dein Hinterbau (ReignX) z.B. 90mm einfedert legt dein Dämpfer nur einen Weg von 30mm zurück!
Berechnet wird das Verhältnis: 
Federweg des Hinterbaus : Hub des Dämpfers

170mm : 57mm = 2,98 entspricht einen Verhältnis von gerundet 1:3


Je höher das Verhältnis, desto mehr Belastung/Kräfte muß der Dämpfer aushalten.
Foes baut z.B. Bikes mit einen Verhältnis von 1:2, da sind riesige Luftdämpfer genau das Richtige!

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, her damit!

Lulatsch


----------



## h0tte (6. Mai 2012)

Okey, ja ich denke ich werde in Zukunft noch einige Fragen stellen ;-)

Und daschon die Nächste:

Ich habe eine FOX Float R gabel drinne, soweit eine rein Airgabel, wie ich gehört habe, stimmt das? Ich hatte mal eine 66 RC2 welche man auch mit Luft befüllen konnte und die Zugstufe etc. einstellen konnte und auch eine Feder drinnen hatte, wenn ich meine Gabel zu hart stelle, macht es beim rausfedern(z.B. Beim Ziehen in den Wheelie) so ein dumpfes Klirr/Kling inder Gabel, was mich etwas beängstigt, wenn ich sie allerdings  weicher machen, dann ist ds Geräusch weg, allerdings ist dann schon ca 70% des Federwegs beim einbremsen verschwunden 
Sollte diese zum Service oder lässt sich das anders beheben, bzw hat sie nun eine Feder oder nicht?
 es ist auch ein roter Aufkleber mit der Aufschrift RC2 versehen
Hoffe, dass ich Gabel und Dämpfer Problem bald gelöst habe und losstarten kann =)


----------



## snorre (6. Mai 2012)

Also kurz noch mal zum Dämpfer - ich glaub eigentlich schon, dass der Van R mit der 500er Feder passen könnte. Eine härtere Feder würd ich da nciht einbauen. Das Federverhalten vom ReignX ist schon eher auf der soften Seite und wird halt einfach nicht so straff werden. Und wenn Du die Feder so hart wählst befürchte ich, dass Du den Federweg nicht mal annähernd ausnutzt (dann sind die 170 mm auch umsonst, wenn sie nicht genutzt werden). Alternative: anderer Dämpfer mit extra Druckstufe. Z.B. einen Van RC, Rocco TST oder WC, DHX Air, ....

Deine Fox Float ist eine reine Luftfedergabel. D.h. das Federmedium ist Luft. NUR Luft und keine Stahlfeder mit Luftunterstützung wie bei der geschilderten Marzocchi.
Das RC2 heißt, Du hast eine Rebound (Zugstufe - regelt die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit) und 2 Compression (Druckstufe - regelt die Einfedergeschwindigkeit) Einstellmöglichkeit.
Ich denk mal es wird eine Lowspeed (gegen Wippen, Abtauchen an Stufen, ..) und Highspeed Compression (ähnlich wie ein Durchschlagschutz bei schnellen Schlägen wie Sprüngen und Drops) sein.

Woher das komische Geräusch kommt, ist halt schlecht zu sagen. Vielleicht ist es das Geräusch der Zugstufe, durch die das Öl strömt? Je nachdem wie alt die Gabel ist tut ihr ein Service bestimmt gut. Geht ja auch relativ (!) einfach, wenn man "nur" das Öl wechselt.
Hilfestellung gibts bei Fox selbst, hier im Forum und bestimmt auch bei YouTube. Viel Spaß beim Tüfteln, Jörg


----------



## h0tte (6. Mai 2012)

Also mit der  500er Feder nutze ich den Federweg glaube so schon sehr gut aus, da ich nur mit etwas Kraft, stehend auf dem Rad, einwippen muss und schon sackts nach unten  ;-)
Das mit der Gabel ärgert mich, werde nächstes Wochenende evtl. mal ein Video machen..


----------



## FFS (6. Mai 2012)

Servus h0tte,

du hast nach Dämpferalternativen gefragt. Die Frage die sich mir dann als erstes stellt wäre doch, was will ich mit dem Fahrrad machen. Solls eher in Richtung Enduro (gewichtsorientiert, luftgefedert) oder Light-Freeride bzw. Mini-DH (performanceorientiert, Stahlfeder) gehen. Je nach Anwendung gibt es dann einige interessante Alternativen.

Generell ist es auch sinnvoll sich mal hier bisschen einzulesen oder den Thread einfach mal nach Stichworten zu durchsuchen:

Reign X Erfahrungen

Gerade auf den ersten ca. 40 Seiten gehts vorallem ums alte Reign X und man kann sehr viele Informationen daraus ziehen. Dort findest du auch einige Antworten auf deine Fragen.

Mfg


----------



## Lulatsch1 (7. Mai 2012)

@ Jörg

Klar, kann der VAN R passen! Es sind hier nur alles Vermutungen von mir, die sich auf das zuweich "gefühlte" ReignX vom hOtte stützen. Es fehlen die genaue Daten (z.B. Sag und Vorspannung), um eine richtige Aussage treffen zu können.

@ hOtte

Mit der FOX Float R habe ich keine Erfahrung und weiß auch nicht wie die Gabel aufgebaut. 
Kann schon sein, das ein Service fällig ist!


----------



## FFS (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo Reign X-Gemeinde,

hier mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zum Thema Dämpferlagerung:

Im ursprünglichen Threat Reign X Erfahrungen hatte ich vor knapp 10 Monaten doch etwas an Giant gezweifelt, was deren Fertigungstoleranzen und allg. deren konstruktive Lösungen angeht.

Dabei ware mir die Sinnhaftigkeit der unteren Dämpferaufnahme ein Rätsel, weil sie aus konstruktiver Sicht keinerlei Sinn ergab. (siehe hier und hier).

Außerdem habe ich zu dieser Zeit die DU-Buchsen der Dämpferaugen gegen Buchsen von IGUS (Gleitkunststoff) getauscht. Hintergrund war der, dass zumindest unten nach dem "Einpressen" des Bolzens (anders kann man es nicht nennen) sämtliche Beschichtung abgelöst war - also Stahl auf Stahl rieb.

Beim Einbau fiel schon auf, dass das Problem mit dem unteren Bolzen erledigt war. In der IGUS-Buchse hat der Bolzen eine angemessene Passung und kann "mit Handkraft" bewegt werden.

Bei der oberen Dämpferaufnahme wurden die verschlissenen Alu-Hülsen durch zwei Exemplare aus Edelstahl ersetzt. Damit hatte ich nun eine sinnhaftere Gleitpartnerpaarung als serienmäßig. Verschleißteil ist nun eindeutig die weichere Kunststoffbuchse und die Edelstahlhülsen bleiben von Verschleiß unberührt. Bei der Paarung DU-Buchse - Aluhülse verschlissen beide Gleitpartner. Erst verschwindet das Teflon von der Stahlbuchse und dann reibt der blanke Stahl das Alu ab.

Kurz um: Nach diesen 10 Monaten der intensiven Nutzung auf Local Trails (typische Endurorunde mit einigen Sprüngen usw.) und einigen "Downhilltagen" habe ich gestern spaßeshalber die Buchsen auf Verschleiß untersucht. Festgestellt wurde folgendes:

1. Untere Buchse zeigte keine Verschleißerscheinungen und wurde wieder eingebaut.

2. Obere Buchse auf Verdacht ausgewechselt. Diese Buchse hatte noch kein Spiel, ist aber das stärker beanspruchte Exemplar und wurde daher heute nochmals genau vermessen. Auch hier zeigt sich kein nenneswerter Verschleiß und auch diese Buchse kann wieder eingebaut werden.

Ich bin mit diesen Erkenntnissen ziemlich zufrieden und sehr froh, dass mal ausprobiert zu haben. Ich brauch mir jetzt um diese Buchsen keine Sorgen mehr zu machen, zumal die DU-Buchsen extrem schlecht auszubauen waren.
Vll. ist das ja für den ein oder anderen ein Denkanstoß und bitte entschuldigt den elende langen Text.

Mfg


----------



## tibo13 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage bzw. Bitte an die Besitzer von '09er oder älteren Reign X Modellen:

Hat von Euch schonmal jemand die *innere & äußere Breite des Dämpferlochs im Unterohr* gemessen?

Falls nein, wäre jemand so nett und würde für mich mal kurz den Maßschieber oder Zollstock ranhalten?

Danke


----------



## Lulatsch1 (8. Juni 2012)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage bzw. Bitte an die Besitzer von '09er oder älteren Reign X Modellen:
> 
> Hat von Euch schonmal jemand die *innere & äußere Breite des Dämpferlochs im Unterohr* gemessen?
> 
> ...



Wie meinst du das mit innere und äussere Breite?
Das Loch ist Ei-förmig und verjüngt etwas nach oben hin.
Aus welchem Grund brauchst du die Maße?

Lulatsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich benötige die Gesamtbreite des Unterrohres und die Breite des Loches (beides quer zum Rahmen an der Oberseite des Unterohrs gemessen) an der Stelle, an der der Dämpfer das Unterrohr im unbelasteten Zustand durchquert.

Brauche es als Referenzmaß für ein anderes Projekt. Kenne sonst keinen Rahmen der ein 73er Innelager und eine Durchführung im Unterrohr hat.


----------



## Lulatsch1 (8. Juni 2012)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Ich benötige die Gesamtbreite des Unterrohres und die Breite des Loches (beides quer zum Rahmen an der Oberseite des Unterohrs gemessen) an der Stelle, an der der Dämpfer das Unterrohr im unbelasteten Zustand durchquert.
> 
> Brauche es als Referenzmaß für ein anderes Projekt. Kenne sonst keinen Rahmen der ein 73er Innelager und eine Durchführung im Unterrohr hat.



Der aussen Durchmesser beträgt 74,5mm an der breitesten Stelle der Oberseite von Unterrohr.
Die Wandstärke ist auf der rechten Seite (Kettenblatt) 7mm und auf der linken Seite 5mm, das ergibt für den innen Durchmesser 62,5mm.
Wenn ich von oben in den Rahmen schaue, sitzt das Dämpferloch etwas nach links versetzt im Rahmen.
Hoffe konnte dir helfen!

Lulatsch


----------



## tibo13 (8. Juni 2012)

Hast mir sehr geholfen. Besten Dank


----------



## F.I.N. (7. Juli 2012)

Hi, 
hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und zwar habe ich durch eine sehr tollpatische Aktion den Konusring für meine Gabel verloren  
Bei mir ist ein Cane Creek Steuersatz am Reign X 2008 verbaut, wie sieht es da aus, sind die genormt und können nachgekauft werden?

Wäre für mich fatal, jetzt nen neuen Steuersatz kaufen zu müssen wegen diesem einen Konusring.

Lieben Dank und denen, die heute fahren, viel Spass im Gelände

Beste Grüße aus Freiburg


----------



## snorre (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo F.I.N.,

meinst Du jetzt den Gabelkonus (der befindet sich auf der Gabelbrücke) oder den Konusring (wie eine Art Sprengring, der das Lagerspiel einstellt)?
HAb auf die Schnelle nur das hier gefunden: 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n52/c1/s32/d1/k1/Ersatzteile-Zubehoer.html?cluster=1&mfgIDfilter=-1&groupIDfilter=332&sortkey=1&pattern=

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du was passendes findest.

Grüße, Jörg


----------



## F.I.N. (7. Juli 2012)

hi snorre,

lieben Dank für die schnelle Antwort  Mein Fehler im letzten Posting
Ich meine selbstverständlich den Gabelkonus, d.h. der auf den Gabelschaft kommt.

Danke für den Link. Der ist aber nur Konusringe für den Steuersatz.
Sind die Gabelkonuse rel. einheitlich?

Danke für deine Hilfe

Grüße
Gregor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giveth (14. August 2012)

Aufgerüstet 





180er Marzocchi 66er RC2 ETA (2007) reingeprügelt :> 
fährt sich gehörig anders nun.

Hinten auf eine 550er Feder im Roco R gewechselt, (hatte die 500er vorher am Anschlag mit 3 Umdrehungen )

Springt wie ein Geißbock das gute Stück nun  Macht sehr viel Laune


----------



## metalorch (15. August 2012)

Giveth schrieb:


> Aufgerüstet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch,

hab derselben auch gemacht (MZ 66 2012er) und bin gar glücklich sehr, das Bike den Berg hinunterspringt, ich möchte immer mehr!
Den DHX Air ließ ich drin, denn er ist mir sehr lieb, ein anderer Dämpfer wär bekloppt und außerdem not cheap.

P.S. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, die Hinterradbremse (ebenso wie beim VR) mit einer 203er Scheibe auszustatten. Verträgt das der Rahmen (Giant Reign X0 2009)? Wäre für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Dynanik (20. September 2012)

hier geht das ja rund  Hey Reigner  Ich habe ein Xteam schwarz/silber! Macht echt viel spaß und ist vom handling top! Habe vorne ne Fox Van R 160 drauf und brauche n neuen dämpfer! das thema wurde ja schon mehrfach durchgekaut!  Habe aktuell n manitou evolver isx-6 reißt mich nun nicht sooo um(wobei ich auch nicht DIE ahnung habe was einstellungen betrifft) der soll raus(verkaufen) und ich möchte auch dort Fox verbauen! Wer hat was liegen?


----------



## Symion (27. September 2012)

Hätte hier einen RS Vivid 5.1 Coil liegen, der geht erste Sahne.


----------



## Lulatsch1 (27. September 2012)

Symion schrieb:


> Hätte hier einen RS Vivid 5.1 Coil liegen, der geht erste Sahne.



Der Vivid geht echt gut, aber leider paßt er nicht in das Reign.


----------



## Brixton (29. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte über den Winter basteln. Es soll wieder ein reign werden. Suche daher einen Rahmen. Vorzugsweise battleship grey. Aber auch anders. Wenn wer was hat bitte melden.


----------



## 19Mais93 (30. September 2012)

ich hät n reign und n reign x !!! m und l


----------



## Huebschi (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre seit Frühjahr 2011 ein 2009 Reign X. Eigentlich bin ich damit auch super zufrieden, sowohl auf Touren als auch im Park. Was mich allerdings stört, ist, dass die Bowdenzüge die Schweißnähte und den Rahmen durchscheuern. Rahmenschoner-Aufkleber halten kaum, da dass Reign einen sehr rauen, grobkörnigen Lack hat.
Hat jemand schon mal die Züge nach Innen oder rahmenschonender verlegt? Hat das Durchbohren des Rahmens merklich Einfluß auf die Haltbarkeit des Rahmens? (Visiere Drops bis ca 2 m an, z.Z noch drunter) Überlege auch, den Lack abzubeizen. 
In der derzeitigen Phase beträgt das Gewicht 16,5 kg mit DHX 4 Air, 160mm VanR, Sixpack 740mm Lenker, KS900 Stütze, Wellgo MG1/Titan-Pedale und BB/FA in 2.4 auf DT Swiss E2200 Laufrädern und 203/185 mm Scheiben
Gibt es realistische Möglichkeiten, dass Gewicht deutlich zu reduzieren, ohne am Hungertuch zu nagen?


----------



## Lulatsch1 (9. Oktober 2012)

Huebschi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> fahre seit Frühjahr 2011 ein 2009 Reign X. Eigentlich bin ich damit auch super zufrieden, sowohl auf Touren als auch im Park. Was mich allerdings stört, ist, dass die Bowdenzüge die Schweißnähte und den Rahmen durchscheuern. Rahmenschoner-Aufkleber halten kaum, da dass Reign einen sehr rauen, grobkörnigen Lack hat.
> Hat jemand schon mal die Züge nach Innen oder rahmenschonender verlegt? Hat das Durchbohren des Rahmens merklich Einfluß auf die Haltbarkeit des Rahmens? (Visiere Drops bis ca 2 m an, z.Z noch drunter) Überlege auch, den Lack abzubeizen.
> ...



Mit deinen Gewicht von 16,5kg liegst doch schon gut, meins wiegt 2kg mehr. Du kannst bei der Sattelstütze noch Gewicht sparen, aber ich bin halt kein Gewichts Fetischist - da können dir andere helfen!
Vom Abbeizen würde ich dir abraten, schaut echt zum :kotz: aus. Ein Kumpel hatte es gemacht und die rauhe Oberfläche bekommst du nicht weg, weil der Rahmen ist Eloxiert und somit bleibt die Rauhigkeit nach dem abbeizen.
Vom Rahmen anbohren würde ich dir auch abraten, könnte echt die Stabilität beeinträchtigen. Das einzige was du machen kannst, den Schaltzug durch die Schwinge legen, die Bohrungen sind schon vorhanden.
Bei mir halten die Rahmenschoner, mußt den Rahmen vorm bekleben mit Verdünnung oder Entfetter (Bremsenreiniger) behandeln.
Beim Verlegen der Züge mußt du die Länge der Schlaufen beachten. Zu lang ist nicht gut und zu kurz a net. Am besten beim Verlegen die Luft aus den DHX Feder lassen und einfedern, dann siehst du was der Bowdenzug macht.
Rahmen oder Schweißnähte können net durchgescheuert werden, nur etwas die Oberfläche angegriffen werden.

Lulatsch


----------



## snorre (9. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt - entfetten vor dem Bekleben hilft. Bei mir hat auch geholfen, die "Aufkleber" vor und beim Aufkleben mit einem (Heißluft)Fön schön weich zu machen, dann passen sie sich den Schweißnähten besser an.
So schön innen verlegte Züge auch sind - ich würd mich auch nicht mit der Bohrmaschine an mein Reign wagen.
Na dann noch viel Spaß mitm Bike, Snorre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huebschi (9. Oktober 2012)

Erstmal meinen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich hatte vorher ein älteres Trance 1 und da haben sich die Zughülsen deutlich in das Alu gearbeitet, auch Schweißnähte waren davon betroffen.
Vom Anbohren hat man mit mittlerweile von schraubender Seite auch abgeraten.
Seid ihr sicher, dass der Rahmen eloxiert ist? 
Werde das mit dem noch gründlicheren Entfetten und Anfönen mal testen.
Besten Dank.


----------



## metalorch (9. Oktober 2012)

Habe bei der Zugverlegung die Bohrungen in der Schwinge auch genutzt, klappt super. Versuch's mal damit, falls du es noch nicht machst. Allerdings scheinst du auch einen großen Rahmen zu haben. Ich hab RH 43 (M), vielleicht spielt auch das eine Rolle? Und etwas Abrieb ist für mich persönlich O. K., ist doch schließlich ein Sportgerät/Gebrauchsgegenstand, welches auch mal die eine oder andere Abnutzung haben darf.

Mein Reign X wiegt auch so um die 16,5 kg (allerdings mit 180 mm MZ 66 - für dich mit deinen Sprungambitionen eigentlich auch überlegenswert). Da ich eh' mehr Wert auf Haltbarkeit lege (ich pfeife auf den Gewichtshype in den Hochglanzblättchen), ist das für mich in voll in Ordnung (wiege allerdings auch "nur" reichlich 70 kg). Damit komme ich im Mittelgebirge trotzdem (wenn auch gemächlich) noch die Berge hoch und in den Alpen (z. B. Salzburger Land/Hohe Tauern usw.) nimmt dich (fast) jede Seilbahn mit hoch zu den Abfahrtseinstiegen.


----------



## snorre (10. Oktober 2012)

@Huebschi
was ich auch noch an besonders "gefährdeten" Stellen verwende sind Jagwire Tube Tops. Dann sollte aber auch wirklich nichts mehr Deinen Rahmen anschleifen. Und nochmal zur Frage: Ja - ist eloxiert!


----------



## Huebschi (10. Oktober 2012)

@snorre: Ich glaub's mit dem Eloxieren und die Tube Tops werde ich probieren. Danke!
 @metalorch: Die Gewichtsreduzierung war auch nur so ein Gedanke. Eigentlich geht's auch so - aufgerödelt ca. 86 - 87 kg. Ist ein L-Rahmen. Mit dem Fahrwerk bin ich bis jetzt eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Das, was ich so hüpfe, klappt damit bis jetzt super. Da ist mir das ReignX noch weit überlegen.
Die Zeit wird's zeigen.


----------



## Toni Dark (10. Oktober 2012)

Hab grad gesehen, dass quasi schon alles gesagt wurde. Insofern kannst du das nachstehende eigentlich überlesen 


Naja, da kann man quasi überall sparen.

Laufräder: Hope pro mit Ztr Flow
Kurbel: shimano slx
Stütze: irgendwas leichtes 
Gabel: Fox float

Generell dürften da noch gut 1,5 kg abspeckbar sein.

Ich hab auf meinem ReignX auch solche Aufkleber drauf. Das geht schon. Du musst den Rahmen an den stellen halt mit Alkohol abreiben. Danach halten die Aufkleber gut. Meine sind schon seit drei Jahren drauf. Jetzt langsam gehen wenige ab.

Den Lack kann man nicht abbeizen. Das Rad ist eloxiert und die Oberfläche wird wohl immer rau bleiben.


----------



## metalorch (10. Oktober 2012)

Huebschi: Stimmt! Der Tipp von snorre ist echt gut. Die Jagwire Tube Tops hatte ich an einem früheren Rahmen mit schwieriger Zugverlegung dran - hat echt was gebracht. Allerdings solltest du die Dinger ab und zu mal reinigen, da sich mitunter Dreck dran sammelt und der Schoneffekt somit verlorengeht.

Was die Sprungaktivitäten anbelangt, habe ich das Reign X (zumal mit 180er Gabel) auch noch nicht an die Grenzen gebracht. Echt toll, was das Teil im Park wegsteckt und gleichzeitig noch für Trailtouren taugt.


----------



## Huebschi (12. Oktober 2012)

Die nächste Frage taucht auf:
Die obere Achse/Schraube, die den Dämpfer (DHX 4 Air) hält, knarzt seit Neuestem. Aber nur beim Pedalieren im Sitzen, wenn der Dämpfer nur wenige Milimeter bewegt wird. Sozusagen, kurz nach dem Losbrechmoment.
Habe die Achse und den Dämpfer schon zweimal rausgehabt und die Alubuchsen und die Schraube gereinigt und mit unterschiedlichen Fetten eingeschmiert. Jeweils nach der zweiten Tour war das Geräusch wieder da.
An den Buchsen und der Achse war äußerlich nichts zuerkennen.
Kennt das Problem jemand?
Müssen die Buchsen und die Achse neu? Macht Toxo das im Rahmen des Service oder muß ich die Teile bei Giant selbst besorgen?
Vorab meinen Dank!


----------



## Andy71 (12. Oktober 2012)

Sicher, daß es von der Stelle kommt?

Check mal ruhig alle Lager am Hinterbau. Bei mir hat die Wippe geknarzt.
Nach säubern und fetten war alles ruhig.


----------



## Huebschi (13. Oktober 2012)

@Andy71: Habe die Wippe rausgebaut. War alles schön verdreckt und naß. Die Lager gehen auch nicht mehr so dolle.
Hat aber aufgehört zu knarzen, als ich die obere Dämpferachse gefettet hatte.

Weiß jemand welche Größe die Lager an den unteren Umlekhebeln, die die Schwinge mit dem Rahmen verbinden, haben. Wieviel Lager kommen da rein?

Will alles mal nach nunmehr drei Jahren erneuern, wenn der Dämpfer zu Toxo geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy71 (13. Oktober 2012)

Lager ausbauen und nachmessen.
Dann im Netz suchen.

Kannst auch einen kompletten Satz beim örtlichen Giant Händler ordern.


----------



## ShimY (10. November 2012)

denk über einen dämpferwechsel bei meinem X0 2008 nach(mit DHX air 4), würd eig. auch ein rock shox kage rc reinpassen?


----------



## Lulatsch1 (10. November 2012)

Hallo,
ein Karge sollte die selben Federn wie der Vivid verwenden, demzufolge paßt der Dämpfer nicht in den Rahmen. Der Aussendurchmesser ist zu groß und die Feder kollidiert mit den Rahmen!

Von den Coil Dämpfern paßt der MZ Roco, Fox DHX/RC/Vanilla und X-Fusion.

Ich selbst fahre den RS Monarch RT3 und da geht es mit den Luftventil und den Einstellhebeln sehr knapp zu!

LG


----------



## ShimY (11. November 2012)

alles klar, thx für die info


----------



## Dynanik (30. November 2012)

Moin reigner
Ich hab n manitou evolver isx drin möchte jetzt passend zu meiner Gabel auf Fox gehen. Fox DHX Air 4.0 mit 180mm ist glaub ich von Werk drin! 
Welche Fox Einheit könnt ihr empfehlen? Welchen Federweg und welche einbaulänge? 
Danke für eure tips! Hab von Dampfern keine Ahnung!


----------



## metalorch (30. November 2012)

Dynanik schrieb:


> Moin reigner
> Ich hab n manitou evolver isx drin möchte jetzt passend zu meiner Gabel auf Fox gehen. Fox DHX Air 4.0 mit 180mm ist glaub ich von Werk drin!
> Welche Fox Einheit könnt ihr empfehlen? Welchen Federweg und welche einbaulänge?
> Danke für eure tips! Hab von Dampfern keine Ahnung!



Hi,

also ich habe den Fox DHX 4.0 serienmäßig bei meinem Reign X0 (2009er) drin. Einbaulänge 200 mm, 57 mm Hub. Ergibt 170 mm Federweg. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer. Trailtouren, Bikeparks usw. hat er bislang (servicefrei) klaglos mitgemacht. Vor der nächsten Saison lass ich mal einen kleinen Luftkammerservice im Bikeshop machen, der Sache wegen halt.
Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.

Warum willst du denn den isx rauswerfen - soll doch ein guter Dämpfer sein. Bloß wegen dem Fox-Schriftzug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynanik (1. Dezember 2012)

Fähre übrigens n Reign Xteam!
Moin danke für die Antwort. Nein der evolver sifft etwa raus und muss geserviced werden! Zudem holt der mich nun nicht soooo ab ist mir zu weich. Und ich wollte auf einen Federdämpfer


----------



## Symion (1. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
würde dir einen RS Vivid oder einen Marzocchi Roco empfehlen. Die gehen bestens im ReignX. Bin beide schon im Reign gefahren und bleibe nun beim Roco WC Air.
Einen Vivid hätte ich zur Zeit sogar abzugeben .


gruß Symion


----------



## Dynanik (1. Dezember 2012)

Moin Symion. Schreib mir PN paar details zu deinem Vivid und Preis bitte


----------



## Lulatsch1 (1. Dezember 2012)

Symion schrieb:


> Hi,
> würde dir einen RS Vivid oder einen Marzocchi Roco empfehlen. Die gehen bestens im ReignX. Bin beide schon im Reign gefahren und bleibe nun beim Roco WC Air.
> Einen Vivid hätte ich zur Zeit sogar abzugeben .
> 
> ...



Ich zweifle das ein Vivid in ein Reign X (bis 2009) paßt!
Hatte es selbst probiert, der Federaussendurchmesser ist zu groß und kollodiert mit den Rahmen.

Grüße


----------



## Symion (1. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, da war was mit den älteren Rahmen. Roco sollte aber passen. Außendurchmesser der Feder: 53mm (eben nachgemessen).


gruß Symion


----------



## Lulatsch1 (1. Dezember 2012)

Symion schrieb:


> Stimmt, da war was mit den älteren Rahmen. Roco sollte aber passen. Außendurchmesser der Feder: 53mm (eben nachgemessen).
> 
> 
> gruß Symion



Jo, Roco paßt auf alle Fälle!

Hier geht es nur um die "alten" Rahmen, wo der Dämpfer durch das Unterrohr geht.

Gruß


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (22. Dezember 2012)

Huebschi schrieb:


> Die nächste Frage taucht auf:
> Die obere Achse/Schraube, die den Dämpfer (DHX 4 Air) hält, knarzt seit Neuestem.


 
Dass hatte ich auch mal, unglücklicherweise auch noch in Norwegen. Beim anziehen ist die Schraube dann grad abgebrochen.
Hab dann die Schraube die das Stabilsierungsstück in der Schwinge drin hält an den Dämpfer geschraubt und die obere duch nen Messingschraube aus nem IKEA Bett ersetzt 

Tut seit nem Jahr ihren Dienst.
Für mich das optimale Bike für Endurotouren duch den schönen Pfälzer Wald.













Grüße


----------



## Huebschi (27. Dezember 2012)

Moin und Frohes Fest,

habe bezüglich des Knarzens die Dämpferbuchsen gewechselt. Habe jetzt oben und unten einen Satz "Huber bushings" mit Kunststoffbuchsen drin.
Läuft sauber, feinfühlig und geräuschlos!

Habe mir zusätzlich einen gebrauchten DHX 5 Coil besorgt. Es ist eine 450er Feder drin. Habe ich noch nicht eingebaut.
Reicht die Feder bei aufgerödelten ca. 87 Kg?


----------



## snorre (2. Januar 2013)

So - hallo zusammen. Es bigt Neues von meinem Reign.

Hab mich ja im Sommer an einem DH-Bike (YT-Tues DH) versucht und habs nach 3 Bikeparkeinsätzen wieder verkauft. War mir zu wenig verspielt und irgendwie war mir der Einsatzbereich zu klein (klar - hätt man auch vorher drauf kommen können - aber manchmal muss man eben tun, was man schon lange machen wollte).

Jetzt hab ich ein Nukeproof Mega AM, das mein ReignX als Touren- und Trailbike "ersetzen" soll und das Reign wird als Freerider aufgebaut.
180er Domain hab ich günstig bekommen und so langsam gehts an den Aufbau (mach ich als Schulprojekt - von daher wirds wohl etwas länger dauern).

Zu meiner Frage:
wer hat Erfahrungen mit der MRP (G2 Mini???) Kettenführung mit ISCG 03 (old) Aufnahme? Das Reign hat doch eine Tretlagerbreite von 73 mm. Also muss doch (lt. Shimano-Anleitung) ein 2,5 mm Spacer auf die Antriebsseite. Jetzt ist aber das Kettenblatt weiter außen (also vom Rahmen weg) als das Röllchen von der Kettenführung. Spacer wieder rausnehmen??? Brauch ich bei einem Einfachblatt vorne (mittleres 36er Kettenblatt) keine Spacer? Wer weiß mehr?

Schon mal vielen Dank und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.

Grüße, Jörg


----------



## snorre (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wer nach wirklich guten und günstigen Dämpferalternative für sein ReignX sucht - bitte:
http://alutech-cycles.com/Daempfer-Marzocchi-Roco-TST-225-200x56mm
Für den Preis einfach top!

Und falls doch noch was zu meiner Frage oben sagen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ansonten viele Grüße,

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koala_im_eis (29. März 2013)

Hat schon jemand in sein Reign(x) einem winkelreduzierenden Steuersatz verbaut? CaneCreek, WorkComponents oder ähnliches? Tendiere aktuell zu einem WorkComponents EC44/ZS44 Angel Headset.

Eddy


----------



## Giveth (25. April 2013)

Aktuelles Bild in schicker Naturszenerie


----------



## mitch-buchannon (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich meinem Reign X einen Roco TST Coil spendiert habe, musste ich leider feststellen, dass die verbaute 500er Feder sich doch etwas weich anfühlt.
Hat vielleicht jemand von euch noch eine 550x2,25 oder eine 600x2,25 Feder rumliegen. Bin nicht so ganz sicher was ich bei meinen fahrfertigen ca. 90kg für eine probieren soll.

Grüße, Michael

EDIT: Hab im Bikemarkt ne 550er Feder gefunden, mal schauen ob die zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt.


----------



## Huebschi (12. August 2013)

Hallo, habe an meinem 09er ReignX festgestellt, dass die untere Inbusschraube, die den Dämpfer hält, ausgelutscht ist, so dass der nächste Ausbau des Dämpfers der letzte Ausbau ist. 
Habe bei meinem örtlichen Giant-Händler eine neue Schraube bestellt.
Leider tut sich da seit Pfingsten überhaupt nix. Angeblich muß sie bei Giant neu produziert und nach GER geschickt werden. Naja...

Kennt jemand zufällig einen gut sortierten Giant - Händler, der die Schraube rumliegen hat oder gibt es einen anderen Weg, um an diese Schraube zu kommen?

Bin für jeden Rat dankbar!


----------



## snorre (15. August 2013)

Haha - endlich fertig. 

OK ok - der Sattel sollte definitiv noch etwas Liebe bekommen und vielleicht würden grüne Felgen auch gut aussehen, aber bisher gefällt es mir so sehr gut.









Und das Rätsel mit der Kettenführung hat sich auch gelöst. Kaum ist eine Einfach-Kurbel drauf, schon klappts (vorher war es eine 3-fache, gruppenlose Shimano aus dem Bikemarkt - aber einen Versuch wars wert).

Grüße, Snorre


----------



## Huebschi (4. April 2014)

Falls hier noch jemand außer mir auf den alten Möhren rumgurkt:
Habe mein X von 16,9 kg auf 14,7 kg abgespeckt. Alles Gebrauchtteile und daher erschwinglich:
Laufräder von DT Swiss E2200 auf Crossmax SX (inkl. Bremsscheiben, Kassette und neuwertiger FA für 380,-)
Kurbel mit Bashguard und KeFü von RaceFace original auf XT - Kurbel (gebraucht) mit Boinicon V2 und Bashguard für 100,-
Gabel von Fox 160 VanR auf gebrauchte RockShox Pike 160 für 180,- gebraucht, umgebaut von tapered auf 1 1/8 Zoll!

Außerdem von der "tollen" Hayes Stroker Trail auf die wirklich tolle Shimano ZEE gewechselt.

Rennt jetzt auch im Uphill und ist für mich trotzdem parktauglich!



Geplant sind noch der Wechsel von 2x9 auf 2x10fach, evtl auf 1x10,


----------



## snorre (5. April 2014)

Jaja - ein paar gibts noch! Ich hab meins auch noch und werd es wohl auch noch länger behalten. Gefällt mir als Freerider echt gut das RX. Mir fehlt beim aktuellen Tourenrad (Nukeproof Mega AM) sogar das Sofafeeling vom Reign. Mal sehen - vielleicht wird das RX ja doch wieder das One4All-Bike.
Wie fährt sich denn nun die Pike? Ist sie den Hype wert, der ums sie gemacht wird? Ansonsten - schickes Radl (OK - die Umlenkhebel sind Gesschmackssache). Wechsel auf 2x10 hab ich beim Nukeproof nie bereuht. Für 1x10 (und bestimmt auch für 1x11) hab ich einfach nicht die Puste. Weiterhin viel Spaß mit Deinem Reign. Auf dass doch noch ein paar durch die Gegend schießen.
Ach ja - hier noch mal meins im Freeride-Dress:


----------



## Huebschi (5. April 2014)

Auch sehr schön -vor allem die Farbgebung.
Fahrtests folgen am WE - berichte.
Die roten Umlenkungen passten hervorragend zu den E2200. Hab ich noch für den Park.
Wobei ich versucht bin, die Crossmax SX auch dafür zu nehmen.


----------



## chumbajk1 (5. April 2014)

ich bau meins auch grad auf,hab ne lyrik mit 1 1/2 steuerorhr hier liegen,passt die gabel in den rahmen?bzw welchen steuersatz brauch ich?



Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (5. April 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> ich bau meins auch grad auf,hab ne lyrik mit 1 1/2 steuerorhr hier liegen,passt die gabel in den rahmen?bzw welchen steuersatz brauch ich?
> ...



Habe eine tapered Domain in dem Rahmen mit einem Steuersatz von Works Components. Der Ansatz der unteren Lagerschale muss allerdings auf 9mm abgedreht werden, sonst passt die nicht richtig in das Steuerohr.


----------



## Huebschi (6. April 2014)

ich bau meins auch grad auf,hab ne lyrik mit 1 1/2 steuerorhr hier liegen,passt die gabel in den rahmen?bzw welchen steuersatz brauch ich?

 Ich glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert, da der Rahmen nicht für so "dicke" Steuerrohre ausgelegt ist bzw du Probleme haben wirst einen Steuersatz zu bekommen der so "schmal" baut und trotzdem für die Zwecke haltbar ist.

Daher habe ich die Pike auch von tapered 1 1/8 auf 1 1/5 auf 1 1/8 Zoll umgebaut. Sprich das Gabeljoch ausgepresst, ein 1 1/8 Zoll Joch gedreht, eingepresst, verklebt und verschraubt.
Hat mir natürlich ein Bekannter gemacht, der da Ahnung von hat. Hat bei meiner CBX 1000 beim Gabelumbau auch funktioniert; mit TÜV - Segen.


----------



## mw.dd (6. April 2014)

Huebschi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert, da der Rahmen nicht für so "dicke" Steuerrohre ausgelegt ist bzw du Probleme haben wirst einen Steuersatz zu bekommen der so "schmal" baut und trotzdem für die Zwecke haltbar ist.
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, sondern bin sicher, dass - wenn man die serienmäßige untere ZS-Lagerschale enfernt - eine EC-Lagerschale verbauen kann und damit genug Platz für eine tapered Gabel gewinnt. Fahre ich (und andere, schau mal in den ReignX-Thread für das Nachfolgemodell) so, ist eine oft verwendete Lösung für Winkelsteuersätze und z.B. Bergamont (Threesome EX) macht das sogar serienmäßig.



Huebschi schrieb:


> ...
> Daher habe ich die Pike auch von tapered 1 1/8 auf 1 1/5 auf 1 1/8 Zoll umgebaut. Sprich das Gabeljoch ausgepresst, ein 1 1/8 Zoll Joch gedreht, eingepresst, verklebt und verschraubt.
> Hat mir natürlich ein Bekannter gemacht, der da Ahnung von hat. Hat bei meiner CBX 1000 beim Gabelumbau auch funktioniert; mit TÜV - Segen.



Auch wenn bei der Methode einige "Oh Gott" rufen werden: so geht es sicher auch. Einfacher und sicher nicht mehr risikobehaftet ist aber Lösung 1.


----------



## Huebschi (7. April 2014)

Hatte eigentlich auch deine Lösung im Kopf.
Mein Giant - Händler konnte damit allerdings nix anfangen bzw. mit den Teilen - was aber nix heißen will.

Wenn das geht, ist das mit Sicherheit die einfachere und weniger aufwendige Lösung!


----------



## chumbajk1 (7. April 2014)

mit steuersätzen hab ich das nicht so,kann mir mal jemand bitte sagen,was konkret ich brauche?vielleicht mit link?ob mein händler sich mit sowas auskennt,bezweifel ich



Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## chumbajk1 (7. April 2014)

ich glaube es jetzt nach etwas googlesn zu haben.ich brauch eigentlich nur einen steuersatz mit ec lagerschalen,also außenliegende lager.also oben und unten steuerrohr ausmessen und zum händler.hat einer zufällig die maße da oder auswendig?



Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (7. April 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> ich glaube es jetzt nach etwas googlesn zu haben.ich brauch eigentlich nur einen steuersatz mit ec lagerschalen,also außenliegende lager.also oben und unten steuerrohr ausmessen und zum händler.hat einer zufällig die maße da oder auswendig?
> ...



Du brauchst einen Steuersatz (eigentlich nur den unteren Teil) mit EC44-Lagerschale unten. Gut wäre es, wenn der in das Steuerohr einzusetzende Teil nicht länger als 9mm wäre, ansonsten muß die Lagerschale abgedreht werden; die möglich Einpresstiefe in das Steuerohr beträgt nur 10mm.


----------



## chumbajk1 (7. April 2014)

ok,mit den daten komme ich zurecht,danke.
ach und falls es interessiert,ich war gerade bei meinem werkzeug händler und habe mal nach lagern geschaut,die 8 lager liegen in etwa bei 80€,aber dafür natürlich sehr hochwertig.
das giant replancement kit liegt in etwa bei 70€,sind die lager von der qualität auch hochwertig oder taugen sie eher nicht so viel?(bolzen wären da auch neue dabei)
im netz hab ich noch nicht geschaut,aber da vertraue ich kaum...



Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## chumbajk1 (6. Mai 2014)

moin,ich mal wieder,mein rad ist nahezu fertig.
weiß einer grad zufällig aus dem kopf welche dämpferbuchsengröße ich brauche?dämpfer ist nen monarch.hab grad keine möglich zu messen

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickshot (19. Mai 2014)

Gibt's außer mir noch weitere reign Treiber hier?


----------



## chumbajk1 (19. Mai 2014)

meins ist gerade das erste mal ausgerltrieben worden

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## mw.dd (19. Mai 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> Gibt's außer mir noch weitere reign Treiber hier?



Ja. Leider gerade nicht fahrbereit, wird aber wieder aufgebaut.


----------



## klip83 (19. Mai 2014)

Dito. Meins befindet sich auch noch im Aufbau. Bin noch auf der Suche nach der richtigen Gabel.


----------



## snorre (19. Mai 2014)

Meins wird nur im Bikepark "getrieben" (siehe oben), ist aber soweit fahrbereit.


----------



## Quickshot (19. Mai 2014)

Los, stellt doch mal Bilder rein von den Teilchenbeschleunigern  Mache gleich auch endlich mal welche. Überlege auch gerade wegen einem Umbau, will es noch ein wenig leichter haben.


----------



## klip83 (19. Mai 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> Los, stellt doch mal Bilder rein von den Teilchenbeschleunigern  Mache gleich auch endlich mal welche. Überlege auch gerade wegen einem Umbau, will es noch ein wenig leichter haben.



Bei mir gibts noch nicht viel zu sehen, erst Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk und HR eingebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quickshot (19. Mai 2014)

egal, aufbaubilder sind doch auch was. Ist immer schön zu sehen wie andere ihre Bikes gestalten.


----------



## Huebschi (19. Mai 2014)

Meins siehst du ja auf der Seite davor.
Die rote Hebelei verschwindet demnächst wieder, da ich die roten E2200 nicht mehr fahren werde.
Zudem grübel ich derzeit über eine 1 X 10 Lösung.

Von wegen Gewicht: Meins liegt derzeit bei 14,7 Kg und läßt sich so eigentlich doch prima fahren.


----------



## klip83 (19. Mai 2014)

Ist der alte Rahmen von Lulatsch. Hoffentlich bekomme ich ihn bald fertig.

Antrieb komplett XT 2-Fach
Bremsen werden XT 180er Scheiben
HR ist ein Sun Ringle MTX mit Veltec DH Nabe
VR ist noch offen und hängt von der Gabel ab
Anbauparts werden evtl. Race Face Ride

Bei der Gabel häng ich im Moment. Wird wahrscheinlich eine ROCK SHOX Revelation RL 2P AIR weil die sehr leicht ist.
Das Bike sollte ein Tourentaugliches All Mountain werden.


----------



## Quickshot (19. Mai 2014)

@ klip... schaut doch schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus.
Ja das mit der Gabel ist immer so eine Sache. Überlege auch meine Fox 36 talas gegen was leichteres zu tauschen.

@ Hübschi... gefällt mir ganz gut das Teil. Die Rote umlenkung weg wie du schon sagtest dann ist es stimmig. Fahre selber eine 1x9 fach Lösung werde aber wahrscheinlich auch auf 1x10 umsteigen.


----------



## Quickshot (19. Mai 2014)

so, heute mal nen kleine Tour gemacht und bin mal dazu gekommen bildet zu machen. Habe festgestellt das ich hinten von 9fach auf 10 fach umrüsten muß. Da fehlt mir noch ein Rettungsgang zum Hochkurbeln da ich vorne ja nur einfach habe.


----------



## kingfrett (20. Mai 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> so, heute mal nen kleine Tour gemacht und bin mal dazu gekommen bildet zu machen. Habe festgestellt das ich hinten von 9fach auf 10 fach umrüsten muß. Da fehlt mir noch ein Rettungsgang zum Hochkurbeln da ich vorne ja nur einfach habe.



Das ist doch ein Reign2, oder? Sieht jedenfalls aus wie mein geliebtes Bleiernes Entchen  und anscheinend fährst auch Du vorn mit mehr als dem ursprünglichen Federweg von 145mm. Bei mir ists ne Lyrik SA mit 160mm, oder 170mm mit mehr SAG. Welche Rahmengrösse ist Deins und was wiegt es? Ich bekomm meins (S) mit Lyrik, Monarch, Reverb und 2x10 nicht deutlich unter 15kg...

Aber ich liebe das Ding!


----------



## Quickshot (20. Mai 2014)

müsste eine rein 2 von 2007 sein wenn ich mich nicht irre. Durch die Fox Gabel sollten so 150/160mm federweg anliegen. Ist zwar schon was älter aber macht einen heidenspass mit zu fahren. Muß allerdings noch die Federelemente vorne und hinten auf mein Gewicht anpassen.


----------



## kingfrett (20. Mai 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> müsste eine rein 2 von 2007 sein wenn ich mich nicht irre. Durch die Fox Gabel sollten so 150/160mm federweg anliegen. Ist zwar schon was älter aber macht einen heidenspass mit zu fahren. Muß allerdings noch die Federelemente vorne und hinten auf mein Gewicht anpassen.



Meins ist von 2006, hab ich irgendwann hier im Bikemarkt gebraucht gekauft. Davon ist allerdings nur noch der Rahmen original: Lyrik, Monarch, SLX 2x10 (für 1x10 fehlt mir die Kondition), Reverb, Zee vorn und hinten. Aber das Beste an dem Ding ist der Hinterbau der, egal ob kleines Steinchen oder dicke Wurzel, wirklich alles wegschluckt.

Btw, ich hab zuerst auch den Noby Nic drauf gehabt, nun aber Contis Mountain King II BCC Protection. Was für ein Unterschied, das ist als ob jemand die Handbremse gelöst hätte!


----------



## Quickshot (20. Mai 2014)

Der nobby nic is wirklich ganz cool. Werde als nächstes auf die tubeless Variante umsteigen, soll auch nochmal was bringen.
Biste mit dem Monarch zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (20. Mai 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> Der nobby nic is wirklich ganz cool. Werde als nächstes auf die tubeless Variante umsteigen, soll auch nochmal was bringen.
> Biste mit dem Monarch zufrieden?



Ähm, ich meinte, daß ich den MK II *wesentlich* besser finde als den NN 

Vor dem Monarch hatte ich den Suntour Durolux drin und finde den Monarch doch wesentlich präziser, unaufälliger und vor allem leiser. Das ständige Geschlürfe des Durolux fand ich auf Dauer doch ziemlich nervig. Hauptgrund für den Umbau war für mich aber, daß der Durolux überhaupt nicht mit der Lyrik harmonierte.


----------



## Quickshot (21. Mai 2014)

So, gerade mal nachgewogen. Waage zeigt 13,3 Kilo an. Denke das Geht für ein Enduro. Werde aber trotzdem mal schauen ob ich das nicht unter 13 Gedrückt bekomme.


----------



## Huebschi (21. Mai 2014)

Von dem Nobbis halte ich auch gar nichts. Hatte ich anfangs auf meinem X auch probiert. Nur Platten, da gingen sogar Tannennadeln durch, oder durch Steine seitlich aufgerissen. Abgesehen davon fand ich den Grip unterirdisch, gerade, wenn's nass wird.

Fahre jetzt den zweiten oder dritten FA in 2.4 hinten und vorne MM in 2.5.
Bedeutend besserer Grip und getreten kriegt man die auch ganz gut.

Hängt nat. von den eigenen Vorlieben ab. Mir ist da bei den Reifen der Grip und die Pannensicherheit wichtiger als das Gewicht.


----------



## kingfrett (22. Mai 2014)

Huebschi schrieb:


> Von dem Nobbis halte ich auch gar nichts. Hatte ich anfangs auf meinem X auch probiert. Nur Platten, da gingen sogar Tannennadeln durch, oder durch Steine seitlich aufgerissen. Abgesehen davon fand ich den Grip unterirdisch, gerade, wenn's nass wird.
> 
> Hängt nat. von den eigenen Vorlieben ab. Mir ist da bei den Reifen der Grip und die Pannensicherheit wichtiger als das Gewicht.



Den  NN gibts/gabs auch als DD=DoubleDefense, mit dem fährst Du breit grinsend durch Scherben. Wg des hohen Rollwiderstands vergeht einem das Grinsen dann allerdings ziemlich schnell. Nebenbei fand ich auch den Gripp, spez auf nassen Wurzeln ziemlich bescheiden. Da liegt mir der MK II BCC Protection doch wesentlich mehr


----------



## Niki2000 (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen bin gerade in due downhill szene eimgestiegen und wollte euch hier mal fragen was ihr 
mir so epfehlen könnt zur auswahl steht ein Giant Regin x1 2009 oder 2008 für 900€ und ein Giant Glory 1 von 2008 für 850+Downhill Helm


----------



## Quickshot (24. Mai 2014)

Wenn du die richtig heftigen Sachen fAhren willst und gerade einsteigst würde ich dir das Glory 1 aus 2008 ans Herz legen. Das verzeiht mehr Fahrfehler aufgrund des Federwegs und Gewichtes und ist meines Erachtens stabiler. Die anderen gehen eher Richtung Enduro. Das Glory ist ein Freeride/ Dh Rad 
Habe selber beide Räder und von daher meine Meinung. Ist auh die Fragebogen du in Parks fahren willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niki2000 (24. Mai 2014)

Ein wenig Downhill tracks fahren touren und ja so halt eventuell park


----------



## kingfrett (24. Mai 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> So, gerade mal nachgewogen. Waage zeigt 13,3 Kilo an. Denke das Geht für ein Enduro. Werde aber trotzdem mal schauen ob ich das nicht unter 13 Gedrückt bekomme.



Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wie Du es schaffst auf knapp über 13kg zu kommen. Ist Dein Laufradsatz und das Fox-Geraffel wirklich soviel leichter? Ich eier mit Lyrik, Reverb, Monarch etc bei je nach Bastelstand irgendwas um die 14,3 - 14,7kg herum...


----------



## Niki2000 (24. Mai 2014)

Hier meine auswahl Glory oder Regin


----------



## Quickshot (24. Mai 2014)

Ja 13,3 is schon ne ansage aber da geht noch was. Denke ich werde es irgendwie schaffen und mache dann mal Bilder mit Waage. Was schon viel bringt ist Schaltung vorne weg auf einfach umgerüstet. Laufräder sind auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Quickshot (24. Mai 2014)

Sind beides gute Reader. Ansonsten nimm beide man kann nie genug haben.  
Mit dem Glory haste mehr Reserven, das reign ist auch ein geiles bike.


----------



## Quickshot (24. Mai 2014)

@ niki am besten überlegst du Dir was du genau willst und wo du wirklich unterwegs sein wirst. Es muß nicht immer das fetteste oder Beste Bike sein um spass zu haben. Gerade als Einsteiger wirst du noch so viel lernen. Man hat nie das Richtig Bike am Start. Es gibt immer was besseres und schlechteres. Ein reiner Freerider / DH Rad nutzt dir nicht viel wenn keine Berge oder Parks da sind oder du keine Lust hast dein Bike hochzuschieben. Falls du eher der Parkmensch bist der mit der Seilbahn hoch fährt oder sich mit dem Auto hoch karren lässt um es des dann beim Runterfahren krachen zu lassen dann ganz klar nen DH / Freerider. Wenn du aber erst mal tausende von Höhenmetern überwinden mußt um den richtigen Trail zu erreichen und keine Hilfsmittel zum hochkommen vor Ort sind lass die Finger davon und kauf die eher ein All Mountain.
Damit kommst du wenigstens noch den Berg hoch geradelt und bergab macht es auch echt spass. Es ist nicht unbedingt nötig Federweg jenseits der 150mm zu haben. Gute Biker kommen mit weniger Federweg dieselben Strecken runter wie andere mit ihrem reinem DH Rad. 
Der Einzige Vorteil den du damit als Anfänger hast ist der das es Fehlerverzeihender ist da das Fahrwerk doch einiges Wegbügelt und schluckt wo weniger Federweg dich schon lange zerrissen hat. Aber glaube mir als Anfänger wirst du auch nicht unbedingt die ganz krassen Sachen fahren 

Guck einfach was zu dir passt und was dein Freundeskreis so macht mit dem Du unterwegs bist bzw. andere Biker die bei dir im Gebiet die Trails unsicher machen. Mit dem ständigen fahren und lernen wirst du auch schnell merken wo die unterschiede sind und was das beste für dich wäre.  Mountainbike hat so viele Facetten die spass machen, der eine Ballert gerne Berg runter, der andere keult gerne so viele Höhenmeter wie möglich für Eisenwaden und wieder andere haben andere Vorlieben. Finde für dich das Richtige und habe spass. Wechseln kannst du früher oder später immer noch. Es geht sich um den Spass Faktor und die Coolness in unserem Proletensport 
Also wird dir wohl effektiv keiner Weiter helfen können weil jeder seine eigenen vorliegen hat. Überleg in Ruhe was du willst. Es gibt auch noch andere Bikearten.



@ Kingfrett...verstehe nicht warum dein Hocker so schwer sein soll, schreib mal die genaue Konfig von deinem bike auf. Muß doch fast auf dem selben Niveau liegen wie meines. Meins ist Rahmengröße M. Stelle nachher mal neue Bilder rein, ggf auch mit Ergebnis auf der Waage.


----------



## mw.dd (24. Mai 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> @ Kingfrett...verstehe nicht warum dein Hocker so schwer sein soll, schreib mal die genaue Konfig von deinem bike auf. Muß doch fast auf dem selben Niveau liegen wie meines. Meins ist Rahmengröße M. Stelle nachher mal neue Bilder rein, ggf auch mit Ergebnis auf der Waage.



Vielleicht liegt es daran, das Du ein Reign hast ohne X?


----------



## Quickshot (24. Mai 2014)

interessanter Einwand mw.dd 
Weiß einer von Euch wo genau die Unterschiede liegen zwischen den Bikes? Anscheinen wurden die ja weiterhin Zeitgleich produziert wenn ich da richtig informiert bin.


----------



## kingfrett (24. Mai 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, das Du ein Reign hast ohne X?



Wir haben beide das Reign2, ohne X (dürfte sogar das gleiche Modell sein). Das X und neuere Modelle des Reign2 haben unten eine andere Dämpferaufnahme. Dadurch hat das X iirc 20-40mm(?) mehr Federweg. Bei meinem Reign2 lässt sich aber ein 200+57mm Dämpfer ohne das irgendwas anschlägt komplett einfedern, wodurch sich auch ein Federweg von knapp 160mm ergibt.


----------



## kingfrett (24. Mai 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> @ Kingfrett...verstehe nicht warum dein Hocker so schwer sein soll, schreib mal die genaue Konfig von deinem bike auf. Muß doch fast auf dem selben Niveau liegen wie meines. Meins ist Rahmengröße M. Stelle nachher mal neue Bilder rein, ggf auch mit Ergebnis auf der Waage.



Also: 
Reign2 BJ2006, von der Vorbesitzerin 2007 gekauft (ich habs seit Anfang 2013), von den Bildern her exakt das gleiche (sogar das gleiche geile grün) wie Deins nur Größe S
Lyrik 2Step, umgebaut auf R2DH SA
Monarch Mod 2014
Reverb
Schaltung 2x10 (39/24 11/36), komplett SLX
vorne (203), hinten (180) Zee, Shimano XT-Scheiben
Reverb
Ritchey WCS irgendwas Sattel
Truvativ Lenker mit Ritchey WCS Griffen
LRS, XT Naben, Mavic Enduro Felgen (521?)
Mountain King II BCC Protection 2.4", Conti Schläuche

Nicht das Ihr mich mißversteht, mich stört das Gewicht eigentlich nur, wenn ich es 4Stockwerke runter- und vor allem wieder hoch tragen muß. Nichts  ist auch nur im Ansatz gewichtsoptimiert, sondern ausschließlich wg Stabilität und einfacher Wartbarkeit ausgewählt. Trotzdem finde ich einen Gewichtsunterschied von gut 2kg schon ziemlich kraß.

Am Besten finde ich, daß das Ding mir wirklich alles verzeiht ohne mich auf die Schnauze zu legen. Und das ist bei meinem fahrerischen "Können" wirklich eine Leistung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quickshot (24. Mai 2014)

hmmm ja die 2 Kilo sind schon heftig. Wie hast du dein Bike denn gewogen?


----------



## kingfrett (24. Mai 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> hmmm ja die 2 Kilo sind schon heftig. Wie hast du dein Bike denn gewogen?



Mit ner stinknormalen Kofferwaage. Selbst wenn die 10-15% Abweichung haben sollte, würd das den Kohl auch nicht fett machen. Ich frag mich (bitte nicht mißverstehen!) ob und wie Deine knapp 13kg hinhauen können. Womit wiegst Du denn?

Denn, alles an dem Ding ist schon ziemlich massiv, ist schließlich auch n wirklich stabiles Oldschool-Bike aus 2006. Mit nem aktuellen Nicht-gerade-DH-Bike aus Papierwandgeröhr würd ich mich auf jeden Fall nicht trauen ohne großartig nachzudenken in einen Haufen arm- oder eher beindicker Wurzeln zu bolzen (wie es mir aus Dösigkeit schon ein paar Mal passiert ist). Knapp unter 15kg passt da schon...

Ich meine mich zu entsinnen, den nackten Rahmen mit Serien-Manitou-Dämpfer mit irgendwas um die 4kg gewogen zu haben. Das ist pures Blei!


----------



## Niki2000 (24. Mai 2014)

Danke @Quickshot gay mir echt mega geholfen ich fahre eher trails mit freunden bergauf bergab nirgens bei und in der Nähe gibt es keine Strecken wo man mim Lift oder so rauf kommt erst mach 45 minuten auto fahrt des halb probier ich es mal mim Regin des is auch nich weit von mir  vll kann ich noch auf deins ausweichen wenn deins noch da is und des andere weg is


----------



## Quickshot (24. Mai 2014)

@  niki viel erfolg und bleib heile


----------



## Quickshot (24. Mai 2014)

@ kingfrett... bin eben dann nochmal in die Garage gestiefelt und habe nachgewogen... Habe doch eine Differenz im Messergebnis gefunden. Ich werde die Tage irgendwann mal zum örtlichen Fahrraddealer fahren und dort an die Hängewaage hängen.


Hier ein Foto vom neuen Messergebnis  13,4


----------



## Quickshot (24. Mai 2014)

hab heute auch mal neue Bilder gemacht


----------



## kingfrett (24. Mai 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> @ kingfrett... bin eben dann nochmal in die Garage gestiefelt und habe nachgewogen... Habe doch eine Differenz im Messergebnis gefunden. Ich werde die Tage irgendwann mal zum örtlichen Fahrraddealer fahren und dort an die Hängewaage hängen.
> 
> 
> Hier ein Foto vom neuen Messergebnis  13,4[/ATTACH]



Hmpf! 

Ich seh trotzdem nicht, wo mein Bleiernes Entchen soviel schwerer sein soll als Deins, aber vielleicht sollte ich mir mal ne neue Waage zulegen...


----------



## Niki2000 (25. Mai 2014)

@Quickshot srry wegen dem gay und dem ganzen fehlern  die gute alte autokorrektur


----------



## Quickshot (25. Mai 2014)

@ kingfrett.... Hast du vielleicht deinen Rahmen ausgegossen? Ne mal im ernst unsere messmethode ist nicht wirklich gut geeignet dafür und ungenau wegen der gewichtsverteilung. Sind aber anscheinend nicht mehr wirklich viele Jungs mit unseren Bikes unterwegs. Also ich bin echt begeistert von der Geometrie und dem federverhalten des reign.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (25. Mai 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> @ kingfrett.... Hast du vielleicht deinen Rahmen ausgegossen? Ne mal im ernst unsere messmethode ist nicht wirklich gut geeignet dafür und ungenau wegen der gewichtsverteilung. Sind aber anscheinend nicht mehr wirklich viele Jungs mit unseren Bikes unterwegs. Also ich bin echt begeistert von der Geometrie und dem federverhalten des reign.



Jepp, ich auch! Deswegen stört mich das Gewicht, außer wie gesagt wenn ich es runter und vor allem wieder rauf schleppen muß, nicht wirklich. Naja, und nix an dem Ding ist auch nur im Ansatz leicht: Lyrik mit deutlich über 2kg, die MK II Protection, Zee und Reverb. Vom LRS will ich mal gar nicht erst anfangen.

Für mich ist aber das Allesentscheidende, daß ich mich damit noch nicht einmal lang gemacht hab, weil das Ding einfach alles verzeiht. Und das ist bei nem 54jährigen, beinah konditionslosen Wiederanfänger ne echte Leistung!

Nu gehts aber erstmal mit dem Cube-XMS in den hiesigen Sachsenwald n büschen an der Kondition arbeiten


----------



## wenners (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo hab mir jetzt auch so einen Hobel zugelegt.

Giant Reign x1 von vermutlich 2009.

Jetzt hab ich mal ein paar fragen.
Hab jetzt gelesen das eine Tapered Gabel gehen würde mit dem passenden unteren Teil des Steuersatzes!?
Bekommt die Gabel dadurch nicht auch einen anderen Lenkwinkel?
Gibt es da Empfehlungen welcher passt!

Welche Gabel empfiehlt sich im allgemeinen, fahre kein harten Freeride. 

Welcher Dämpfer ist besonder geeignet? (Fox RP23/DHX Air)

Tendenziell wollte ich bei unter 15 Kilo landen. 
Machbar scheint das ja zu sein.

Gruss


----------



## mw.dd (30. Mai 2014)

wenners schrieb:


> Hallo hab mir jetzt auch so einen Hobel zugelegt.
> 
> Giant Reign x1 von vermutlich 2009...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



wenners schrieb:


> ...
> Hab jetzt gelesen das eine Tapered Gabel gehen würde mit dem passenden unteren Teil des Steuersatzes!?
> Bekommt die Gabel dadurch nicht auch einen anderen Lenkwinkel?
> Gibt es da Empfehlungen welcher passt!...



Ja. Hier im Thread suchen, steht schon mal da.



wenners schrieb:


> ...
> Welche Gabel empfiehlt sich im allgemeinen, fahre kein harten Freeride.
> 
> Welcher Dämpfer ist besonder geeignet? (Fox RP23/DHX Air)
> ...



Die Wahl des Rades nochmal überdenken. Der Rahmen ist vergleichsweise schwer. Es gibt Aufbauten unter 15, das wird aber sicher teuer.
Gabeln passen sicher von 150-180mm; wenn Du sowieso neu kaufen musst, schau nach 1 1/8" Schaft, dann sparst Du Dir das mit dem Steuersatz.


----------



## kingfrett (30. Mai 2014)

wenners schrieb:


> Giant Reign x1 von vermutlich 2009.
> 
> Welcher Dämpfer ist besonder geeignet? (Fox RP23/DHX Air)
> 
> Tendenziell wollte ich bei unter 15 Kilo landen.



Ich bin mir jetzt nicht mehr wirklich sicher, wo im Einzelnen die Unterschiede zw. dem Reign2 und dem X1 liegen (außer n Tick mehr Federweg beim X1), aber unter 15kg sollte eigentlich relativ problemlos möglich sein. Jedenfall liegt, wie gesagt, mein Reign2 mit keinem einzigen auch nur im Ansatz gewichtsoptimierten Bauteil, bei max 14,7kg, normal eher bei 14,3kg.

In Sachen Federgabel würd ich den Gedanken ne tapered Gabel zu verbauen wieder vergessen. Im Bikemarkt z.B. gibts jede Menge gute gebrauchte Gabeln mit 1 1/8", die dann auch besser zur Charakteristik des Hinterbaus passen. Als Dämpfer fahr ich den Monarch. Bei der Dämpferauswahl würd ich darauf achten, einen mit einer nicht zu plüschigen Charakteristik zu wählen, weil sonst der Hinterbau zu sofamässig wird. 

Zum Monarch passt mir die Lyrik SA, getravelt auf 170mm, aber dafür mit relativ viel SAG, sehr gut. Für mein Gefühl passen zu straff abgestimmte Gabeln nicht zur Gesamtcharakteristik des Bikes. Nebenbei gibts die Lyrik, dieweil gerade alle wie die Gestörten auf Pike, oder Mattoc umrüsten, in gutem Zustand und 1 1/8" für relativ kleines Geld. Dazu kriegst Du für die Lyrik fast jedes nur erdenkliche Ersatz- und/oder Umbauteil, kannst sie Dir also nach nach Deinen Vorstellungen anpassen.


----------



## klip83 (30. Mai 2014)

Also mein Reign ist zwar noch im Aufbau, aber ich hab ein DHX 4 Air drin und ich hab mir in der Bucht eine neue Revelation von 2013 geschossen. Die Lyrik ist schon ein Klopper gewichtsmäßig wenn man nicht eine Dual Air bekommt. Und die sind leider net so günstig, wenn mal eine bekommen kann und noch dazu in 1 1/8. Es ist immer wie verhext, braucht man ne tapered Gabel, gibts nix brauchbares und jetzt hab ich ewig nach einer vernünftigen 1 1/8 gesucht.


----------



## chumbajk1 (30. Mai 2014)

ich hab jetzt auch nen monarch 4.2 (also den alten) mit geänderten shims und ne lyrik sa drinne.1x9 mit einer rr kasette,geht gerade noch so.wiegen und fotos muss ich wohl auch mal machen.fährt sich bergab gut und touren von 50km gehen auch.
ach,meine lyrik hat durchgehend 1.5 zoll,geht auch

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (30. Mai 2014)

klip83 schrieb:


> ich hab mir in der Bucht eine neue Revelation von 2013 geschossen. Die Lyrik ist schon ein Klopper gewichtsmäßig wenn man nicht eine Dual Air bekommt. Und die sind leider net so günstig, wenn mal eine bekommen kann und noch dazu in 1 1/8.



Ich hab meine Lyrik R2DH-SA gerade mal gewogen: Exakt 2kg (ohne Steckachse, aber mit Gabelkonus)! Das geht für ne unkaputtbare 35mm Gabel mit 170mm Federweg. Letzteres war für mich auch der Grund eine Lyrik zu nehmen und keine Revelation. Bei der ist imho nämlich bei 140mm Schluß. Bezahlt hab ich 180€ für die Gabel (2Step, Standrohre und Buchsen wie neu) + iirc irgendwas um die 70€ für die nagelneue SA-Einheit. Für die immensen Bastel/Anpassungs/Umbaumöglichkeiten wie SA, DPA, Coil, UTurn und div Dämpfungsvarianten, nehm ich die max 200g Mehrgewicht gern in Kauf.

Ich muß Dir aber insofern Recht geben, zum ursprünglichen Konzept zumindest des Reign2, passt die Revelation besser.


----------



## wenners (30. Mai 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> ach,meine lyrik hat durchgehend 1.5 zoll,geht auch
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk



Welchen Steuersatz hast du den?
1.5 zoll ist ja meistens am günstigsten!


----------



## Quickshot (30. Mai 2014)

@ mw dd.... Glückwunsch zum neuen Hocker. Kannste nix verkehrt mit machen


----------



## chumbajk1 (31. Mai 2014)

ich hab nen nukeproof warhead 44eeos(glaube die nummer heißt so) auf jeden fall 2 außenliegende lagerschalen.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## mw.dd (31. Mai 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> @ mw dd.... Glückwunsch zum neuen Hocker. Kannste nix verkehrt mit machen



Danke. Habe ich schon 3 Jahre


----------



## Der_GruE (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe ein 2009 Reign x0 und suche einen neuen air dämpfer.welche würden durch das unterrohr passen?
rs monarch plus,rs vivid oder ein db?mit ausgleichsbehälter oder doch ohne?was meint ihr?


----------



## Quickshot (1. Juni 2014)

Sollten nicht bei dem X Modell fast alle Dämpfer passen? War doch der Unterschied zu ohne X das man dort die Möglichkeit hatte breitere Dämpfer einzubauen oder? Denke ein monach+ wäre ne gute Wahl wenns passt.

Übrigens nettes Bike


----------



## Der_GruE (1. Juni 2014)

Danke,
Monarch+ ist auch meine erste wahl.finde nur keine längen,breiten und durchmesser von dem teil.sollte größer sein als der dhx.

Ist ein altes bild.hat jetzt komplett x0 redwin und 2012 avid code.


----------



## Huebschi (7. Juni 2014)

Aufgrund eines Seitenbandriss im Knie kann ich gerade nicht fahren.
Daher habe ich die Zeit genutzt und mal Probe weise auf 1 X 10 mit On One 30T vorne und hinten 10fach XT mit 16er und Mirfe 42er Ritzel. Geschaltet mit mit XT-Shifter und XT Shadow Plus mit langem Käfig.
Die DT ist hinten drin, da ich beim Schrauben festgestellt habe, dass bei meiner Crossmax SX der Freilauf starkes Spiel aufweist.
Neben einer aufgeräumten Optik hat das Ganze gute 400 Gramm zur 2 X 9 gebracht.
Die blauen Pedale sind auch nur eine Notlösung - hat mit dem Seitenband zu tun.
Liegt jetzt bei ca. 14,3 kg.


----------



## Der_GruE (7. Juni 2014)

Hi,ist das ne pike?wie fährt die sich in dem rahmen?welchen steuersatz hast du genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huebschi (7. Juni 2014)

Ja, eine Pike mit 160mm und 26 Zoll

Habe noch nicht die richtige Einstellung gefunden, da die Aufkleber wegen Neulacks abgelöst wurden. Muß mich daher erst rantasten. Erste Eindrücke waren aber sehr gut. Kaum ein Unterschied zur Van R. Die Bomber war allerdings sensibler, dafür auch ein Klotz. Für Bikepark war noch keine Gelegenheit, aber Drops bis 1 m aufm Hometrail nimmt sie super.
Ist der originale Steuersatz. Ein Verwandter hat mir das Tapered Rohr ausgepreßt, ein 1 1/8 Rohr gedreht, eingepreßt, verklebt und verschraubt. Unkonventionell aber hält Bombe. Haben wir bei meinem Streetfighterumbau mit TÜV - Segen auch so gemacht.
Anfangs wog die Kutsche 17 Kg, jetzt sind wir bei ca. 14,3. Ein ganz anderes Rad. Bergab immer noch eine Macht. Allerdings viel agiler und verspielter. Und der Uphill oder "Sprints" gehen jetzt auch leichter.


----------



## Der_GruE (7. Juni 2014)

Ok,danke.so gehts auch.wollte den cane creek ec44 für die gabel nehmen.


----------



## Quickshot (7. Juni 2014)

na schaut echt feist aus. Warte auch noch auf mein Nirf kettenglatt dann gibts den umbau von 1x9 auf 1x10 mit 30v - 11-42 hinten.
Daumen hoch gefällt mir


----------



## pete87 (13. Juni 2014)

Vor ca. einer Woche geschossen ! Hab mir lecker Pike 2015 DualPosition gegönnt. Jetzt warte ich noch auf den neuen Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir. Sinnvoll der Dämpfer oder doch was mehr in die Freeriderichtung geht !? (Weil man ja auch wieder einen DHX reinhauen könnte). Hab mir vorher noch nie separat einen Dämpfer gekauft. Fahre Touren und will aber auch mal harte Drops mitnehmen...


----------



## pete87 (13. Juni 2014)

...wegen Steuersatz: der geht ab: https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35013_40er-EC44-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil.html


----------



## klip83 (13. Juni 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> ...wegen Steuersatz: der geht ab: https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35013_40er-EC44-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil.html



Lässt du den oberen Cup drin? Würde mich mal interessieren, hab zwar eine 1 1/8 Gabel da, aber würde für die Zukunft dann auch auf tapered umsteigen.


----------



## mw.dd (13. Juni 2014)

klip83 schrieb:


> Lässt du den oberen Cup drin? Würde mich mal interessieren, hab zwar eine 1 1/8 Gabel da, aber würde für die Zukunft dann auch auf tapered umsteigen.



Ich habe nur den unteren Teil des Steuersatzes getauscht.


----------



## pete87 (13. Juni 2014)

@klip83 xD ich hab doch bei dir versucht einen rahmen zu kaufen ? oder warst du der den ich angeschrieben hab der den rahmen gekauft hat ?^^ brauchst nur den unteren teil tauschen !


----------



## klip83 (13. Juni 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> @klip83 xD ich hab doch bei dir versucht einen rahmen zu kaufen ? oder warst du der den ich angeschrieben hab der den rahmen gekauft hat ?^^ brauchst nur den unteren teil tauschen !



Ja, Tatsache. Mich hattest du angeschrieben als ich den Rahmen gerade bekommen habe. 
Hast du also doch noch einen bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (13. Juni 2014)

klip83 schrieb:


> Ja, Tatsache. Mich hattest du angeschrieben als ich den Rahmen gerade bekommen habe.
> Hast du also doch noch einen bekommen


...xD poste mal deinen ! Ist der schon aufgebaut ?


----------



## klip83 (13. Juni 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> ...xD poste mal deinen ! Ist der schon aufgebaut ?



Is noch nicht aufgebaut. Hängt immernoch an der Gabel. Hab mir ne revelation mit rot/weißem Dekor gekauft, laut Verkäufer Aufkleber. Leider ist es lackiert und sieht in dem Rahmen mal garnix aus.  Die geht jetzt wieder zurück. 
Auf Seite 7, ziemlich weit unten, is ein Bild von meinem als Anhang, halt noch im Aufbau.


----------



## pete87 (14. Juni 2014)

klip83 schrieb:


> Is noch nicht aufgebaut. Hängt immernoch an der Gabel. Hab mir ne revelation mit rot/weißem Dekor gekauft, laut Verkäufer Aufkleber. Leider ist es lackiert und sieht in dem Rahmen mal garnix aus.  Die geht jetzt wieder zurück.
> Auf Seite 7, ziemlich weit unten, is ein Bild von meinem als Anhang, halt noch im Aufbau.


ah, sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus. bei mir ist auf der antriebsseite leider ein wenig der lack ab...wegen den leitungen. sonst ist meiner in einem top zustand. natürlich nicht so wie deiner


----------



## pete87 (15. Juni 2014)

Ich suche noch eine Kettenführung, am liebsten mit bashguard ! Hab eine 2x10 XTR M980 38-26...was kommt da in Frage ?


----------



## pete87 (15. Juni 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> Ich suche noch eine Kettenführung, am liebsten mit bashguard ! Hab eine 2x10 XTR M980 38-26...was kommt da in Frage ?


...ach ja, welchen standard hat das reign xo 2009, also der für die aufnahme ist das 05 oder 03 ?


----------



## snorre (15. Juni 2014)

Standard vom ReignX ´09 ist ISCG 03!
Aber beim Reign haben viele mit den KEttenführungen ihre Probleme, da die Aufnahme etwas verdreht sein soll, weil sonst der Maestro-Link keinen Platz hat. Vielleicht mal im Ursprungs-Thread "Reign X Erfahrungen" im Freeride-Unterforum nachlesen. Da könnte was dazu drin stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (15. Juni 2014)

snorre schrieb:


> Standard vom ReignX ´09 ist ISCG 03!
> Aber beim Reign haben viele mit den KEttenführungen ihre Probleme, da die Aufnahme etwas verdreht sein soll, weil sonst der Maestro-Link keinen Platz hat. Vielleicht mal im Ursprungs-Thread "Reign X Erfahrungen" im Freeride-Unterforum nachlesen. Da könnte was dazu drin stehen.


Korrekt! Danke


----------



## snorre (16. Juni 2014)

Hi Pete,

zu Deiner Frage bzgl. Dämpfer (im ReignX Erfahrungen-Thread). Klar wird er Vivid Air dem Monarch Plus überlegen sein, wenns bergab geht. Aber ich bezweifle, dass Du den Vivid ins Reign bekommst (lass mich aber da gern etwas besserem belehren). Vgl. hier im Thread auf der ersten Seite ganz unten (hatte auch mal das Bedürfnis zum Dämpferwechsel). Da wird bezweifelt, dass der normale Vivid ins Reign passt und der Air hat ja dann doch noch eine ganz schön dicke Coladose dran.
Wegen dem MonarchPlus Debon Air würd ich mich jetzt nicht so wild machen - da gibts doch noch so gut wie keine Erfahrungsberichte drüber.
Alternativ gehen im Reign aber immer die Marzocchis gut. Also Rocco TST oder WC (entweder als Air oder Coil). Vielleicht findet sich da ja was gebrauchtes im Bikemarkt (200 X 57 mm). Ist dann auch wesentlich billiger als ein neuer DebonAir oder Vivid.


----------



## pete87 (16. Juni 2014)

Danke Snorre,
dachte halt, dass der neue Monarch gut mit der Pike harmonieren würde. Hab sowas auch von jemand gehört !? Das mit den Marzocchis hört sich gut hat. Hab ehrlich gesagt nur Ehrfahrungen mit den mainstream Dämpfern/Federgabeln, also fox und rock shox. Was würdest du mir empfehlen, wenn es auch mal im Bikepark abgehen soll ?


----------



## chumbajk1 (16. Juni 2014)

ich hab nen monarch 4.2 drinne,hatte am anfang auch bedenken,wegen air und weil ich schon gut druck reinmachen musste,aber bin bis jetzt noch zufrieden.war bis jetzt aber auch nur mal auf lokal trails,stromberg

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## chumbajk1 (16. Juni 2014)

und ähnliches.hub nutze ich voll aus,ohne durchschläge.sensibel ist auch alles.ich hab irgendwie immer angst,dass mir bei nem größeren drop mal das teil platzt....

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (16. Juni 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> und ähnliches.hub nutze ich voll aus,ohne durchschläge.sensibel ist auch alles.ich hab irgendwie immer angst,dass mir bei nem größeren drop mal das teil platzt....
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


ah hört sich gut an xD ! Wie viel wiegst du wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## chumbajk1 (16. Juni 2014)

ich habe meine sportliche 85 kilo ohne alles,also so um 90 mit klamotten.im dämpfer so zwischen 15-16bar,25%sag.....und was passiert heute morgen....das blöde ausklappbare ventil abgebrochen.ersatzteile gibt es nicht mehr....

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (16. Juni 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> ich habe meine sportliche 85 kilo ohne alles,also so um 90 mit klamotten.im dämpfer so zwischen 15-16bar,25%sag.....und was passiert heute morgen....das blöde ausklappbare ventil abgebrochen.ersatzteile gibt es nicht mehr....
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


---15-16bar XD hättest doch 30bar reinhauen müssen...


----------



## chumbajk1 (16. Juni 2014)

maximal dürfen da doch 19 bar rein,oder steh ich auf dem schlauch?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## snorre (17. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab immer noch den oiriginalen Fox DHX 4 drin. Ist im Reign super plüschig und hat ein tolles Ansprechverhalten. Nutzt den Federweg voll aus (also Ring ist schon üfters runtergerutscht), hatte aber noch keine Durchschläge bemerkt. Bei meinen Ü90 kg hab ich 210 PSI drin (hoffentich kann der das überhaupt ab?!?).
Daher glaub ich, dass Du mit dem Monarch+ eigentlich gut fahren solltest. Alternativ ist ein Coil-Dämpfer natürlich immer eine Überlegung wert.
Kommt halt - wie immer - auf Deinen Einsatzbereich an.

Ab und zu mal Park -> Luftdämpfer; ab und zu mal Tour -> Stahlfeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (17. Juni 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> maximal dürfen da doch 19 bar rein,oder steh ich auf dem schlauch?
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


kein plan wie viel da rein muss, dachte du willst mich bissel auf den arm nehmen . 19bar sind doch viel oder nicht ? also zu viel hätte ich gedacht


----------



## pete87 (17. Juni 2014)

snorre schrieb:


> Also ich hab immer noch den oiriginalen Fox DHX 4 drin. Ist im Reign super plüschig und hat ein tolles Ansprechverhalten. Nutzt den Federweg voll aus (also Ring ist schon üfters runtergerutscht), hatte aber noch keine Durchschläge bemerkt. Bei meinen Ü90 kg hab ich 210 PSI drin (hoffentich kann der das überhaupt ab?!?).
> Daher glaub ich, dass Du mit dem Monarch+ eigentlich gut fahren solltest. Alternativ ist ein Coil-Dämpfer natürlich immer eine Überlegung wert.
> Kommt halt - wie immer - auf Deinen Einsatzbereich an.
> 
> Ab und zu mal Park -> Luftdämpfer; ab und zu mal Tour -> Stahlfeder


auf jedenfall ! also da hast du wohl Recht. Ich werde eher allmountain touren machen die mal enduro lastig sind und die bikepark geschichte soll auch mal drin sein. mein fokus liegt aber eher auf den touren ! ich glaub ich warte noch bissel und gönn mir den debon air. der dhx soll auch nicht schlecht sein. Hab aber gehört, dass der mal durchrauschen kann...!?


----------



## snorre (17. Juni 2014)

Ich glaub da hast du die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Debonair lässt sich mit den Volume-Sparern ja anscheinend auch recht leicht progressiver machen. Somit wohl die beste und flexibelste Entscheidung.
Hätt ich nicht noch den originalen DHX 4 (der wirklich im mittleren Federweg etwas weniger Hub freigeben könnte) wär ein Monarch+ auch oben auf der Liste.


----------



## chumbajk1 (21. Juni 2014)

so,endlich mal ein foto von meinem rad,noch nicht ganz fertig,aber fährt sich sehr gut.


----------



## pete87 (23. Juni 2014)

Sieht nice aus ! Mein Rad ist heute auch fertig geworden, werde auch die Tage mal paar Pics hochladen. Brauch aber noch einen Dämpfer...


----------



## klip83 (23. Juni 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> ... Brauch aber noch einen Dämpfer...



Ich kann nur den rocco wc empfehlen, coil oder air. 
Ich fahr den coil im fr bike und möchte nix anderes mehr fahren.


----------



## chumbajk1 (23. Juni 2014)

ich bin mit dem monarch auch sehr zufrieden,sensibel und gegen ende progressiv genug und rauscht kein bisschen durch den federweg.druckstufe hat ein shim mehr und ein paar milliliter öl im body.davor war ein rc2 drinne,war schon was anderes,aber eben auch mehr als das doppelte an gewicht,wahrscheinlich eher das 3fache

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (26. Juni 2014)

...So endlich ready to ride !!! (Giant Reign XO 2015 Vorschau ) Wenn Kohle drin ist kommt noch aktueller Dämpfer...


----------



## pete87 (26. Juni 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> ...So endlich ready to ride !!! (Giant Reign XO 2015 Vorschau ) Wenn Kohle drin ist kommt noch aktueller Dämpfer...
> Anhang anzeigen 301621 Anhang anzeigen 301622 Anhang anzeigen 301623 Anhang anzeigen 301624 Anhang anzeigen 301625 Anhang anzeigen 301626


ach ja, wiegt 14,1 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chumbajk1 (27. Juni 2014)

ist ein guter wert,ich hab meins noch nicht gewogen,aber fährt sich auch in etwa wie 14 kilo. 
kannst du mal ne partlist ranhängen(grob reicht das ja),so als richtwert.

hier ist mal meine:
rahmen : reign x0 größe L
dämpfer : monarch 4.2
gabel : rs lyrik solo air
kurbel : truvativ holfeller oct
kettenblatt : 38t e-13
kettenführung : mrp irgendwas
laufräder : giant tracker mit wtb dual duty oder so
bremse : avid elixier 9 203/185
schaltwerk/hebel : x9
lenker,pedale,sattelstütze,griffe : crankbrothers
steuersatz : nukeproof warhead 44eeos
sattel : irgendwas von ghost



Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (27. Juni 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> ist ein guter wert,ich hab meins noch nicht gewogen,aber fährt sich auch in etwa wie 14 kilo.
> kannst du mal ne partlist ranhängen(grob reicht das ja),so als richtwert.
> 
> hier ist mal meine:
> ...


Jo, mach ich demnächst  hab grad Prüfungen...


----------



## chumbajk1 (27. Juni 2014)

dann packs handy weg und lern,viel erfolg

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (27. Juni 2014)

Ach Leude^^ wie siehts aus mit: Giant Reign X-X0 treffen ...in Winterberg !? Bin am 02.07. mit paar Kumpels da am Start...


----------



## chumbajk1 (27. Juni 2014)

hmm,das könnte ich mir auch mal einplanen.falls da jemand aus richtung trier mitwill......ich hab platz für 3 räder

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huebschi (27. Juni 2014)

Lust hätt ich auch, aber leider bin ich mit Verdacht auf Kreuzbänder und Riß des Innenbandes bis dahin noch nicht parkfähig.

Wenn's klappt, wären ein paar Bilder oder Vid. hier nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (27. Juni 2014)

...leude ich brauche dringend Hilfe ! xD ich neede Einbaubuchsen...für oben und unten !
Hat jemand einen Plan welche ich kaufen kann. Und vor allem wo, ich brauch die bis Dienstag Abend !!! Dringend für einen Fox DHX 5.0 Coil würd mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand mir helfen kann oder vieleicht sogar noch Buchsen verkaufen will....


----------



## chumbajk1 (28. Juni 2014)

ich hab mir welche bei fastforward suspension in trier machen lassen,wo kommst du denn her?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (28. Juni 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> ich hab mir welche bei fastforward suspension in trier machen lassen,wo kommst du denn her?
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


Bremen


----------



## wenners (28. Juni 2014)

Der verkäufer meines Reign X Rahmens müsste noch welche haben! Die Fehlen bei meinem...den solltest du unter meinen Bewertungen im Bikemarkt finden! 
Ach und bei der Gelegenheit....hat jemand zufällig die maße parat für die Buchsen!
Meine fehlen


----------



## snorre (28. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir mal welche von Huber Bushings bestellt. Wird wohl nichts mit Dienstag werden (ein Anruf könnte sich aber trotzdem lohnen) - hab ihm aber damals diese Maße (siehe Anhang) übermittelt.
Viel Erfolg, Jörg


----------



## wenners (28. Juni 2014)

snorre schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal welche von Huber Bushings bestellt. Wird wohl nichts mit Dienstag werden (ein Anruf könnte sich aber trotzdem lohnen) - hab ihm aber damals diese Maße (siehe Anhang) übermittelt.
> Viel Erfolg, Jörg



Seh ich das Richtig...die untere Lagerung ist zweiteilig?


----------



## pete87 (28. Juni 2014)

snorre schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal welche von Huber Bushings bestellt. Wird wohl nichts mit Dienstag werden (ein Anruf könnte sich aber trotzdem lohnen) - hab ihm aber damals diese Maße (siehe Anhang) übermittelt.
> Viel Erfolg, Jörg


mega nice...danke, korrekte Aktion !


----------



## Huebschi (28. Juni 2014)

Die Huberteile habe ich auch.

Der Typ ist supernett, erklärt geduldig, was wie gemessen werden muß und die Buchsen sind wirklich top!
Zumeist kennt er die Maße sogar so.


----------



## snorre (29. Juni 2014)

@wenners: die untere Lagerung ist sogar dreiteilig. Ein Bolzen und links und rechts vom Dämpferauge die Buchsen.

Kann über Huber auch nur Gutes berichten. Wusste damals auch sofort was ich brauch. Ich hab ihm nur zur Sicherheit (eher zu meiner Beruhigung) die Maße aufgeschrieben und mitgeschickt. Auch gut - sein "Einpresserkzeug", das so einfach ist, dass man es ihm einfach abkaufen "muss".


----------



## chumbajk1 (30. Juni 2014)

gibt es eigentlich angepasste mudguards für unseren hinterbau oder andere lösungen?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huebschi (30. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte, bevor ich auf 1 X 10 umgestiegen bin, ein Stück alten Schlauch zurechtgeschnitten und mit Kabelbindern an der Schwinge befestigt, um den Umwerfer vor zu viel Dreck zu schützen.
Nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber für Lulu recht wirksam.


----------



## chumbajk1 (30. Juni 2014)

ich wollte was etwas höheres haben,schlauch geht ja nur bis zur oben schwinge,ich mach mich mal schlau was es gibt

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## klip83 (30. Juni 2014)

So, meins ist auch endlich fertig geworden. Bilder leider nur aus dem Keller, hat gerade als ich ne Runde drehen wollte und schöne Bilder machen wollte, angefangen zu regnen. Aber der Ersteindruck bei der "Installations-Runde" war schon herrlich, fühlt sich echt klasse an.


----------



## Toni Dark (30. Juni 2014)

Hast du das neu gekauft? Sieht fast so aus. 

Bau auf jeden Fall nen Plastikspacer in die Kammer vom Dämpfer. Dadurch wird der Federweg deutlich besser ausgenutzt. Sackt weniger durch.


----------



## klip83 (30. Juni 2014)

Hmm, das macht durchaus Sinn.

Nein, das bike ist nicht neu. Das hab ich dem Vorbesitzer zu verdanken der damit sehr pfleglich umgegangen ist und es abgeklebt hatte. Aber es steht echt wie ein Neurad da, ich kann mich garnicht satt sehen.


----------



## pete87 (4. Juli 2014)

klip83 schrieb:


> So, meins ist auch endlich fertig geworden. Bilder leider nur aus dem Keller, hat gerade als ich ne Runde drehen wollte und schöne Bilder machen wollte, angefangen zu regnen. Aber der Ersteindruck bei der "Installations-Runde" war schon herrlich, fühlt sich echt klasse an.
> Anhang anzeigen 302441 Anhang anzeigen 302440


Sieht sehr nice aus !
War übrigens am 02.07. in Winterberg mit meinem. Die Pike war ziemlich geil zu fahren. Leider war der Monarch aus 2012 mit 200x50 nicht die Geilstesache ! Ich überlege mir einen Vivid R2C Air zu holen...


----------



## pete87 (4. Juli 2014)

Hat einer von euch schonmal probiert einen Vivid Air in den Reignrahmen zu drücken ?


----------



## pete87 (4. Juli 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schonmal probiert einen Vivid Air in den Reignrahmen zu drücken ?


...oder halt den neuen Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir


----------



## wenners (4. Juli 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/giant-reign-x0-2009-welcher-daempfer-durchs-unterrohr.705674/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chumbajk1 (4. Juli 2014)

der vivid soll angeblich wegen der feder nicht passen.....obs stimmt.....aber nen aktueller monarch sollte es doch auch tuen.oder du fährst einfach klickies

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (5. Juli 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> der vivid soll angeblich wegen der feder nicht passen.....obs stimmt.....aber nen aktueller monarch sollte es doch auch tuen.oder du fährst einfach klickies
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


...klickies !


----------



## pete87 (11. Juli 2014)

klip83 schrieb:


> So, meins ist auch endlich fertig geworden. Bilder leider nur aus dem Keller, hat gerade als ich ne Runde drehen wollte und schöne Bilder machen wollte, angefangen zu regnen. Aber der Ersteindruck bei der "Installations-Runde" war schon herrlich, fühlt sich echt klasse an.
> Anhang anzeigen 302441 Anhang anzeigen 302440


...Sag mir mal bitte welche Größe dein Rahmen hat und welchen Tune dein Dämpfer (Tune M, oder Tune L)
danke


----------



## klip83 (11. Juli 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> ...Sag mir mal bitte welche Größe dein Rahmen hat und welchen Tune dein Dämpfer (Tune M, oder Tune L)
> danke



Rahmen ist ein M und der Dämpfer ist der Original verbaute DHX 4 mit 57mm hub. 
So richtig glücklich bin ich mit dem nicht. Fahr gerne mit viel sag und da bleibt bei dem Dämpfer net mehr viel fw.


----------



## chumbajk1 (11. Juli 2014)

wieso fährst du gerne viel sag?ich sehe da die vorteile nicht so recht...

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (11. Juli 2014)

klip83 schrieb:


> Rahmen ist ein M und der Dämpfer ist der Original verbaute DHX 4 mit 57mm hub.
> So richtig glücklich bin ich mit dem nicht. Fahr gerne mit viel sag und da bleibt bei dem Dämpfer net mehr viel fw.


Danke für die Antwort...aber sag mir bitte mal was auf dem Dämpfer steht...das steht irgendwo Tune M oder Tune L...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (11. Juli 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> wieso fährst du gerne viel sag?ich sehe da die vorteile nicht so recht...
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


...bei mehr sag hat er doch auf ruckligen Trails mehr Performance oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## chumbajk1 (11. Juli 2014)

puh,da muss ich grad mal nachdenken.also der lenkwinkel wird erstnal flacher,tretlager tiefer.fährt sich vielleicht sicherer,aber das die performance besser wird,sehe ich nicht wirklich.naja,kommt auf den bereich des sages an,ich fahr mit 25-30%,wenn ich bei ner ruppigen piste nur 10% fahre,merke ich wahrscheinlich nur,dass der dämpfer zu schlecht bzw hart federt.keine ahnung

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (11. Juli 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> puh,da muss ich grad mal nachdenken.also der lenkwinkel wird erstnal flacher,tretlager tiefer.fährt sich vielleicht sicherer,aber das die performance besser wird,sehe ich nicht wirklich.naja,kommt auf den bereich des sages an,ich fahr mit 25-30%,wenn ich bei ner ruppigen piste nur 10% fahre,merke ich wahrscheinlich nur,dass der dämpfer zu schlecht bzw hart federt.keine ahnung
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


jo das meine ich ja...also klar ist die geometrie eine andere. da gebe ich dir recht. aber ich meine halt, dass die performance der federung eine bessere ist


----------



## snorre (11. Juli 2014)

@Pete 
Der Tune eines Dämpfers hat NICHTS mit der Rahmengröße zu tun, sondern hängt vom Übersetzungsverhältnis (wie viel mm Federweg werden von einem mm Hub erzeugt) des Hinterbaus ab. Auf der RockShox Seite gibts da Diagramme, wo man den passenden Tune raussuchen kann (jetzt müsste man also "nur" noch das ÜBersetzungsverhältnis vom Reign wissen - wär doch mla ne Hausaufgabe, die man dann hier kundtun kann).
Der serienmäßge DHX 4 Air hat (sowei ICH weiß!!!) keine vorgefertigten Tunes. In der Regel gibt er einfach zu viel Federweg frei. Lässt sich aber mit etwas Bastelei progressiver machen (siehe ReignX-Thread am Anfang - die basteln da mit zerschnittenen Haribo-Dosen oder so).
ICH (!) finde das ganze Tune-Gedöns nicht so prickelnd und würde versuchen einen Dämpfer zu finden, dessen Zug- und Druckstufe über einen weiten Bereich vestellbar ist. Problem: gibts fast nichts mehr.


----------



## klip83 (11. Juli 2014)

@chumbajak

Ich mag es gerne etwas softer, ich schätze mal das ich so mit ca. 40% sag fahre, hab jetzt nicht gemessen das entscheidet mein popometer.  Wenn ich den vorgegebenen sag fahr ist mir das eindeutig zu hart und zu unpräzise im Gelände.


----------



## pete87 (11. Juli 2014)

snorre schrieb:


> @Pete
> Der Tune eines Dämpfers hat NICHTS mit der Rahmengröße zu tun, sondern hängt vom Übersetzungsverhältnis (wie viel mm Federweg werden von einem mm Hub erzeugt) des Hinterbaus ab. Auf der RockShox Seite gibts da Diagramme, wo man den passenden Tune raussuchen kann (jetzt müsste man also "nur" noch das ÜBersetzungsverhältnis vom Reign wissen - wär doch mla ne Hausaufgabe, die man dann hier kundtun kann).
> Der serienmäßge DHX 4 Air hat (sowei ICH weiß!!!) keine vorgefertigten Tunes. In der Regel gibt er einfach zu viel Federweg frei. Lässt sich aber mit etwas Bastelei progressiver machen (siehe ReignX-Thread am Anfang - die basteln da mit zerschnittenen Haribo-Dosen oder so).
> ICH (!) finde das ganze Tune-Gedöns nicht so prickelnd und würde versuchen einen Dämpfer zu finden, dessen Zug- und Druckstufe über einen weiten Bereich vestellbar ist. Problem: gibts fast nichts mehr.


Das wäre echt mal ne geile Sache ! Wo finde ich von Rock Shox die Diagramme ?
Meinst du das Übersätzungsverhältnis hat was mit der Angabe: 6,7 auf der Schwinge zu tun...beim Trance steht ja 5.0 beim Glory glaube ich 9.0 !?


----------



## klip83 (11. Juli 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> Das wäre echt mal ne geile Sache ! Wo finde ich von Rock Shox die Diagramme ?
> Meinst du das Übersätzungsverhältnis hat was mit der Angabe: 6,7 auf der Schwinge zu tun...beim Trance steht ja 5.0 beim Glory glaube ich 9.0 !?



Die angabe auf dem rahmen ist der federweg in inch.


----------



## pete87 (11. Juli 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> Das wäre echt mal ne geile Sache ! Wo finde ich von Rock Shox die Diagramme ?
> Meinst du das Übersätzungsverhältnis hat was mit der Angabe: 6,7 auf der Schwinge zu tun...beim Trance steht ja 5.0 beim Glory glaube ich 9.0 !?


also wenn man 2.54 x 6,7 rechnet kommt da ja 17,... raus...also 17cm. Das gibt ja der Rahmen auch her.
Beim Trance kommt da genau 12,7 raus (5.0x2,54). und das Trance hat am Hinterbau ja 127mm travel.
...oder ist das Blödsinn xD ?


----------



## pete87 (11. Juli 2014)

klip83 schrieb:


> Die angabe auf dem rahmen ist der federweg in inch.


ok xD danke...aber kann ich darüber irgendwie auf die übersetzung schließen ?


----------



## pete87 (11. Juli 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-511439.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (11. Juli 2014)

ist mir jetzt echt alles wayne^^ hab mir grad den vivid air r2c gegönnt...also bezahlt isser. muss nur noch kommen
dann gönn ich mir noch huber buchsen und alles sollte dann sahne laufen xD


----------



## wenners (12. Juli 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> ist mir jetzt echt alles wayne^^ hab mir grad den vivid air r2c gegönnt...also bezahlt isser. muss nur noch kommen
> dann gönn ich mir noch huber buchsen und alles sollte dann sahne laufen xD



Schreib mal ob der Dämpfer von den Maßen passt!


----------



## pete87 (12. Juli 2014)

wenners schrieb:


> Schreib mal ob der Dämpfer von den Maßen passt!


...jo. das sind auch meine einzigen sorgen, also dass das nicht passt...


----------



## chumbajk1 (12. Juli 2014)

ich bin da auch mal gespannt,ob er passt,denke eher nicht....
zugstufe gibt es von rs nur einen tune,druckstufe 3,hat alles seinen sinn.mit manchen programmen wie linkage kann man das verhältniss gut ausrechnen.ABER am ende ist es geschmackssache,der rahmen kann druckstufe L haben und fahrer fährt lieber sehr progressiv und hat lieber ein tune H.den dämpfer umzushimmen ist ganz leicht und kostet auch nur nen paar euro.also testen und dann umshimmen

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (12. Juli 2014)

Also das könnte echt eng werde....der teil in dem der dämpfer steckt ist grad mal 7,1 oder so breit. Und man braucht halt 7mm mindestens


----------



## pete87 (12. Juli 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> Also das könnte echt eng werde....der teil in dem der dämpfer steckt ist grad mal 7,1 oder so breit. Und man braucht halt 7mm mindestens


nach vorne ist es kein problem mit dem ausgleichsbehälter...aber nach hinten wirds echt knapp. hoffe der passt.
ich wollte alternativ den debonair reinbauen. fakt ist: der passt halt nicht wegen dem scheiß ventil was auf die kante schlägt wenn der dämpfer einfedert. hatte das bei meinem monarch rt aus 2012. die lösung war hier sehr einfach: einfach anders rum einbauen.
das problem beim debonair: anders rum einbauen geht nicht, weil der ausgleichsbehälter dann im weg ist. den debonair könnte man halt einmal komplett drehen. also das oben unten ist und unten oben. aber dann kann mal halt schwierig die einstellungen ändern. wobei mir von einem techniker, der in winterberg im bikepark arbeitet, der debonair empfohlen wurde weil er perfect mit der pike harmonieren soll...


----------



## chumbajk1 (12. Juli 2014)

wenn ihr die dämpfer "falsch" herum einsetzt,müsst ihr immer gut auf die schmierung achten,es kann passieren,dass die koblen nicht mehr richtig geölt werden und dann die beschichtung und performance leiden

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## chumbajk1 (12. Juli 2014)

und was auch eine alternative wäre(wenn gewicht keine rolle spielt),einen vivid mit fox feder,das passt dann.man muss nur den dämpferteller etwas bearbeiten,hab mir das gestern mal angesehen

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Der_GruE (12. Juli 2014)

Hi,
Sucht noch jemand einen Reign X Rahmen mit Dämpfer (und oder Gabel Bomber 55TST Air)von 2009.Sehr guter Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (12. Juli 2014)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sucht noch jemand einen Reign X Rahmen mit Dämpfer (und oder Gabel Bomber 55TST Air)von 2009.Sehr guter Zustand.


X oder XO ?


----------



## pete87 (12. Juli 2014)

Hab den Vivid wieder storniert. Ich hole mir den debonair !


----------



## wenners (12. Juli 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> wenn ihr die dämpfer "falsch" herum einsetzt,müsst ihr immer gut auf die schmierung achten,es kann passieren,dass die koblen nicht mehr richtig geölt werden und dann die beschichtung und performance leiden
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk



Hab mir nen Manitou Swinger Air geholt...der muss auch "falsch" montiert werden, hab das aber schon bei anderen Rädern werksseitig so gesehen. 
Meine Frage ist wie kann ich darauf achten?


----------



## Der_GruE (12. Juli 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> X oder XO ?


Ist ein X0.


----------



## chumbajk1 (12. Juli 2014)

pete,lass uns mal wissen,wie das teil funktioniert,da bin ich sehr gespannt.
@wenners,eventuell ist in dem dämpfer bei der dichtung schaumstoff,der das öl dann etwas hällt.weiß ich gerade garnicht...

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (12. Juli 2014)

Jo mach ich !..man ey das ist auch eine Scheiße ! Der debonair also rc3 plus müsste komplett gedreht werden. wobei ich glaube, dass der ausgleichsbehälter dann wieder probleme macht. alternative wäre der normale debonair, also ohne ausgleichsbehälter. den müsste mal nur um 180Grad drehen. dann sitzt der gut drin und das ventil kann nicht abbrechen. außerdem wäre das thema mit der performance bzw. der schmierung geregelt...also wegen einmal umgedreht einbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (13. Juli 2014)

ALso das Übersetzungsverhältnis berechnet sich Federweg : Dämpferhub
Im Anhang findest Du so ein Diagramm. Das war bei den 2013er Dämpfern bei GoCycle mit abgebildet. Habe jetzt aber für 2014er Produkte nichts gefunden.
Die 6,7 sind tatsächlich der Federweg des ReignX in Inch bzw. Zoll. Dieser liegt bei nominell 170 mm. Der Rahmen wurde aber damals bei der Bike mit knapp 180 mm Federweg gemessen. Vielleicht selber mal nachmessen, damit das Übersetzungsverhältnis auch stimmt.


----------



## snorre (13. Juli 2014)

Sorry, Bild vergessen:
http://www.gocycle.de/zoom.php/shop/gocycle/lang/en/i/18800


----------



## wenners (13. Juli 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> Jo mach ich !..man ey das ist auch eine Scheiße ! Der debonair also rc3 plus müsste komplett gedreht werden. wobei ich glaube, dass der ausgleichsbehälter dann wieder probleme macht. alternative wäre der normale debonair, also ohne ausgleichsbehälter. den müsste mal nur um 180Grad drehen. dann sitzt der gut drin und das ventil kann nicht abbrechen. außerdem wäre das thema mit der performance bzw. der schmierung geregelt...also wegen einmal umgedreht einbauen...



Ich glaube,nachdem ich mich gestern damit befasst hab, das "falsch herum" für den Dämpfer kein Problem ist wegen Schmierung. Mir ist jetzt noch Solid auf die schnelle eingefallen!
Hier mal nen link mit Bild
http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-das-solid-magix-x01-raw-650b/


----------



## pete87 (13. Juli 2014)

wenners schrieb:


> Ich glaube,nachdem ich mich gestern damit befasst hab, das "falsch herum" für den Dämpfer kein Problem ist wegen Schmierung. Mir ist jetzt noch Solid auf die schnelle eingefallen!
> Hier mal nen link mit Bild
> http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-das-solid-magix-x01-raw-650b/


jo. das sieht ja gut aus


----------



## pete87 (13. Juli 2014)

snorre schrieb:


> ALso das Übersetzungsverhältnis berechnet sich Federweg : Dämpferhub
> Im Anhang findest Du so ein Diagramm. Das war bei den 2013er Dämpfern bei GoCycle mit abgebildet. Habe jetzt aber für 2014er Produkte nichts gefunden.
> Die 6,7 sind tatsächlich der Federweg des ReignX in Inch bzw. Zoll. Dieser liegt bei nominell 170 mm. Der Rahmen wurde aber damals bei der Bike mit knapp 180 mm Federweg gemessen. Vielleicht selber mal nachmessen, damit das Übersetzungsverhältnis auch stimmt.


@snorre...das mit der übersetzung ist so ne sache. ich habe gerstern mit einem der schrauber aus dem bikepark-winterberg gesprochen, da kann übrigens jeder anrufen und fragen, ob ich ein high-tune nehmen soll oder ein mid. also monarch plus rc3 debonair. ich habe sogar konkret gefragt ob ich ein Tune mit: Druckstuffe hight und Zugstuffe medium nehmen soll.
Er meinte, dass ich ein Tune mit: M/M nehmen soll...
Ach ja, und wie meinst du das mit selber nachmessen...ich kann doch selber keinen Federweg messen. oder fehlt mir da wissen...!?


----------



## chumbajk1 (13. Juli 2014)

ich mach morgen mal bilder,hab nen vivid hier wo die kolbenstange an einigen stellen keine beschichtung mehr hat.und ich gehe davon aus,dass es von mangelnder schmierung und eventuell einer kaputten buchse bzw gleitlager kommt.hatte ne lyrik mit dem gleichen problem.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## wenners (13. Juli 2014)

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/to/72/to72s4dx8bnj/medium_shock_mit_inhalt.jpg?0

Wenn man sich das Innenleben eines Air Dämpfer genau ansieht ist, rein theoretisch, "falsch herum" die besser Wahl zwecks Schmierung, da ja das Öl im Kolben sitzt, beim Coil Dämpfer kann das anders sein.

Ich bleib dabei es ist egal wie rum, beim Air Dämpfer!


----------



## pete87 (13. Juli 2014)

wenners schrieb:


> http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/to/72/to72s4dx8bnj/medium_shock_mit_inhalt.jpg?0
> 
> Wenn man sich das Innenleben eines Air Dämpfer genau ansieht ist, rein theoretisch, "falsch herum" die besser Wahl zwecks Schmierung, da ja das Öl im Kolben sitzt, beim Coil Dämpfer kann das anders sein.
> 
> Ich bleib dabei es ist egal wie rum, beim Air Dämpfer!


Das meine ich aus. Also ich probiere den monarch plus rc3 debonair in mein Reign X0 2009 einzubauen. Leider steht bei vielen shops: Liefertermin unbekannt bzw. länger als 20Tage...


----------



## chumbajk1 (13. Juli 2014)

nene,da verwechselt ihr was,auf dem foto sehr ihr nur das öl für die dämpfung,das öl für die schmierung ist in der hauptkammer zusammen mit der luft,aber ich hab euch jetzt genug verunsichert.passt natürlich in beiden richtungen,behaltet es nur mal im auge

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (14. Juli 2014)

...hab da nochmal eine frage: Das ventil macht ja bei dem monarch und diversen anderen dämpfern probleme. 
Gibt es nicht einfach ein ventil/ventilschaft, der nur halb so lang ist den man austauschen könnte. Den ventilschaft kann man ja jederzeit mit einem Imbus entfernen...also müsste man quasi nur das ventil austauschen bzw. verkürzen sodass das ventil nicht mehr auf die kante schlägt. so könnte man dann auch dämpfer normal einbauen... !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (14. Juli 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> ...hab da nochmal eine frage: Das ventil macht ja bei dem monarch und diversen anderen dämpfern probleme.
> Gibt es nicht einfach ein ventil/ventilschaft, der nur halb so lang ist den man austauschen könnte. Den ventilschaft kann man ja jederzeit mit einem Imbus entfernen...also müsste man quasi nur das ventil austauschen bzw. verkürzen sodass das ventil nicht mehr auf die kante schlägt. so könnte man dann auch dämpfer normal einbauen... !?



Und wo soll das eigentliche Ventil dann hin, wenn der Schaft kürzer ist?


----------



## chumbajk1 (15. Juli 2014)

kürzeres ventil ist scchwierig.ich hab  bei meinem monarch 4.2 (hat so ein ausklappbares ventil) mal vergessen,dass ventil ein zu klappen,einmal eingefedert,ab wars.neue sind nicht mehr zu bekommen,hab mit glück nen gebrauchtes bekommen,sonst hätte ich in den dämpfer oben nen loch bzw gewindde gebohrt und dieses röhrchen was du meinst reingesetzt.also wenn es  sein muss,kann man das ventil immer versetzen,ist nur metall...

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Der_GruE (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
hat jemand zufällig noch einen Rahmen in S zu verkaufen?


----------



## pete87 (20. Juli 2014)

...Moin ! Leider muss ich verkünden, dass der Vivid R2C nicht in das X0 2009 passt. Er würde eventuell passe, wenn man den Plastik schutz entfernt und den Dämpfer einmal drehen würde. Aber selbst dabei hätte der Dämpfer meiner Meinung nach zu wenig Spiel. Jetzt schicke ich das Schmuckstück leider zurück und werde mir einen Monarch Plus RC Debonair holen...mal sehen wie ich den reinbaue . Ich werd auch dies verkünden^^


----------



## chumbajk1 (20. Juli 2014)

was spricht gegen drehen und plastikschutz entfernen bzw eventieuell einen neuen formen?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (21. Juli 2014)

....also wenn man mich fragt...und ich habs ja probiert. Ich würde es nicth machen, weil man bei einem kleinen Aufschlagen das piggyback zerstören könnte. Und außerdem ist da so wenig spiel drin...das empfehle ich keinem. Der Dämpfer sitzt total starr im Rahmen. Da geht nichts mehr. Auch das sich der Dämpfer beim Einfedern noch minimal neigt sorgt noch mehr dazu nein dazu zu sagen xD


----------



## chumbajk1 (21. Juli 2014)

mit dem air dämpfer wirst du auch zufrieden sein

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (22. Juli 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> mit dem air dämpfer wirst du auch zufrieden sein
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


...also der vivid war auch ein air. der aktuelle vivid r2c air. es wäre echt feierlich wenn der gepasst hätte. ich denke mir auch, dass er passen könnte wenn man es will  Aber ob der da dann unzerkratzt drinne sitzt ist eine andere sache. Wenn der coil allerdings einen kleineren durchmesser als der air hat würde der wohl passen. Ich denke aber, dass der Debon Air echt gut sein wird. Er wird sicherlich besser sein als der Monarch Plus High Volume aus 2014. In der Freeride war der sogar besser als der Fox Float X CTD Dämpfer bei der Hitzeentwicklung. Einzig das der Fox Float X CTD feinfühliger ansprechen soll ist ein Plus für Fox. Dennoch ist der Monarch unschlagbar im Vergleich zu dem Fox. Und der neue Debon Air wird angeblich durch die größere Kammer feinfühliger ansprchen...außerdem darf sich der DebonAir mit Technik des Vivid brüsten...Ich glaub das der DebonAir ein perfekter Dämpfer in Kombi mit der Pike ist. Beide sprechen den Endurobereich ein und sind sich sehr ähnlich was die Zug/Druckstufe angeht. Und mahl ehrlich gesagt...ob das Reign die Möglichkeiten das Vivid ausreizt ist fraglich 
Ich mein ich will die geile Möhre (Mein Reign X0 2009) nicht missen, aber ein Bike 200mm Federweg macht mehr her. Also zum Schluss: 
Ich werde eine Feedback geben wenn ich den DebonAir drin hab/hatte und berichten  Fotos folgen !


----------



## chumbajk1 (22. Juli 2014)

also ich habe einen monarch mit extra kleiner luftkammer um mehr progression zu haben,bei mir klappt das so ganz gut,bin allerdings auch noch kein dämpfer gefahren mit großer kammer(jedenfalls nicht in dem rad)
vielleicht treffen wir uns mal wirklich irgendwann alle und vergleichen die räder.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (22. Juli 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> also ich habe einen monarch mit extra kleiner luftkammer um mehr progression zu haben,bei mir klappt das so ganz gut,bin allerdings auch noch kein dämpfer gefahren mit großer kammer(jedenfalls nicht in dem rad)
> vielleicht treffen wir uns mal wirklich irgendwann alle und vergleichen die räder.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


Das wäre ne feierlich sache xD


----------



## chumbajk1 (22. Juli 2014)

feiern würden wir es auf jeden fall,wollen wir mal nen termin ausmachen?so mitte august?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (23. Juli 2014)

...nach dem 15August geht bei mir was. Bin mit meiner kleinen Fam vom 4. bis 15. im Urlaub.


----------



## chumbajk1 (23. Juli 2014)

also dann 16/17 oder 23/24 august.ich kann unter der woche auch immer,aber ich denke der resst ist da nicht so flexibel.und location?bitte um vorschläge

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (24. Juli 2014)

Also ich bin Bremer. War aber vor ca. drei Wochen in Winterberg. Ich würde da dann an einem Samstag Morgen hin und bis spät Nachmittag/Sonntag bleiben. Ich würde dann eine Nacht Jugendherberge nehmen. Sonst auch gerne andere Locations. Aber wenns dann in Richtung 500km geht würd ich schon gerne 2 Nächte machen, damit es sich lohnt....


----------



## pete87 (29. Juli 2014)

Mensch Leude...da kommt ja gar nichts von euch. Aber so kenne ich es 
Hier ein kleiner Anreiz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chumbajk1 (29. Juli 2014)

wenn ich von meinem handy jetzt fotos uploaden könnte,würde ich gerade mal antworten.hab mein reign mal heute an strand gefahren,über 40 grad in der sonne.....

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (29. Juli 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> wenn ich von meinem handy jetzt fotos uploaden könnte,würde ich gerade mal antworten.hab mein reign mal heute an strand gefahren,über 40 grad in der sonne.....
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


das mir dann doch zu warm bzw. zu psycho


----------



## chumbajk1 (29. Juli 2014)

ja,aber erstaunlicherweise gehts.hab jetzt in ner woche etwas über 200km mit meinem enduro mit 1x9 rennrad kasette...hast du in bremen nen paar trails?vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (30. Juli 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> ja,aber erstaunlicherweise gehts.hab jetzt in ner woche etwas über 200km mit meinem enduro mit 1x9 rennrad kasette...hast du in bremen nen paar trails?vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


moin. also in den harburgerbergen da kann man mal ne tour machen, oder auch im deister bei hannover. ristedt, das liegt bei syke da ist eher nur training angesagt...also kondition. da sind minimal stellen wo es mal action gibt


----------



## chumbajk1 (30. Juli 2014)

nä,touren hab ich hier genug gemacht,ich will es mal wieder krachen lassen.kondition hab ich eh schon genug

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (30. Juli 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> nä,touren hab ich hier genug gemacht,ich will es mal wieder krachen lassen.kondition hab ich eh schon genug
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


du bist ja fit wie spiderman und stronger than hulk !?  spaß...also ich fahre ganz konkret am 29-31.08 wieder in den bikepark  komm doch mit...oder schlag was ähnliches mit übernachtung in einer jugendherberge vor


----------



## chumbajk1 (30. Juli 2014)

in welchen park willst du?ich komm mit.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (30. Juli 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> in welchen park willst du?ich komm mit.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


Winterberg


----------



## chumbajk1 (30. Juli 2014)

hab ich mir fast gedacht,da bin ich auf jeden fall dabei

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete87 (31. Juli 2014)

So ich hab nochmal mit jemand gesprochen und mit einem von Bike-Components telefoniert. Also wenn ihr jemand haben wollt der echt einen Plan vom Biken hat, dann fragt da nach Reiner !
Ich wollte mir ja erst den Debonair gönnen. Ich fahre eine Pike und momentan habe ich einen Monarch RT 2012 eingebaut. Er meinte zu mir, dass ich mir eher den Monarch Plus RC3 High Volume 2014 holen sollte. Im Endeffekt habe ich mir den bestellt. Für 290€. Hab den auf einer anderen Seite günstiger gesehen, die haben mir dann den Preis gegeben. Der Shop ist echt geil ! Er meinte halt, dass der Debonair mit der Pike zwar gut harmonieren würde aber anfänglich die Pike und der Monarch Plus, also beide aus 2014, das Top Paket überhaupt waren/sind da diese zusammen entwickelt wurden bzw. parallel zu einander entwickelt wurden !
Der Debonair ist halt schon sanft und spricht wohl auch derbe gut an. Aber...er nutzt auch schnell den ganzen Federweg eines Bikes. Sodass es für viele zu soft sein wird. Klar wird der Debonair auch mehr mit machen was z. B. Freeride angeht. Aber wer auch mal einfache Touren fährt und ein Bike mit 170mm fährt soll besser mit dem Monarch Plus RC3 2014 fahren. Ich bin mal gespannt 
Heute soll der Dämpfer kommen.
Nochmal zu Reiner: Der hat mir so geile Tipps zur Pike gegeben was z. B. schmieren angeht....Luftdruck, Einstellungen etc. da war ich so happy! Die Pike war halt meine erste hochwertige Gabel an der man rumspielen kann xD

Also nochmal zur Info: Ich bin Ende August in Winterberg. Geplant ist ein Tag im Bikepark Winterberg an dem Sonntag. Der Park macht um 9:30Uhr auf...wer Bock auf Ballern und technik Gequatsche hat ist herzlichst eingeladen !
...Chubajk1 ist schon dabei
Würde mich freuen, wenn noch mehr ins Boot (aufs Bike) steigen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huebschi (31. Juli 2014)

Habe bei mir ja auch die Pike RTC3 SA drin und bin doch ganz schön am rumfummeln, dass das Teil so läuft, wie ich das gerne hätte.

Was hat dir der Reiner den erzählt?

Gerne auch als PN.

Mit Winterberg kann ich wegen Beruf nur spontan entscheiden, aber Interesse ist schon da.


----------



## chumbajk1 (31. Juli 2014)

zuerst mal das öl wechseln und schauen was überhaupt drinne ist.eigentlich sollte das reichen...

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## mw.dd (31. Juli 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich wollte mir ja erst den Debonair gönnen. Ich fahre eine Pike und momentan habe ich einen Monarch RT 2012 eingebaut. Er meinte zu mir, dass ich mir eher den Monarch Plus RC3 High Volume 2014 holen sollte. Im Endeffekt habe ich mir den bestellt. Für 290€. Hab den auf einer anderen Seite günstiger gesehen, die haben mir dann den Preis gegeben. Der Shop ist echt geil ! Er meinte halt, dass der Debonair mit der Pike zwar gut harmonieren würde aber anfänglich die Pike und der Monarch Plus, also beide aus 2014, das Top Paket überhaupt waren/sind da diese zusammen entwickelt wurden bzw. parallel zu einander entwickelt wurden !
> Der Debonair ist halt schon sanft und spricht wohl auch derbe gut an. Aber...er nutzt auch schnell den ganzen Federweg eines Bikes. Sodass es für viele zu soft sein wird. Klar wird der Debonair auch mehr mit machen was z. B. Freeride angeht. Aber wer auch mal einfache Touren fährt und ein Bike mit 170mm fährt soll besser mit dem Monarch Plus RC3 2014 fahren. Ich bin mal gespannt
> Heute soll der Dämpfer kommen.
> ...



Der Dämpfer muss zum Rahmen passen, nicht zur Gabel. Der Rest ist Mumpitz.


----------



## pete87 (31. Juli 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer muss zum Rahmen passen, nicht zur Gabel. Der Rest ist Mumpitz.


Jo, also so sehe ich das auch. Aber der Dämpfer kann ja uch per Tuning an den Rahmen angepasst werden !? Aber der Monarch Plus aus 2014 ist doch von der Charakteristik ähnlich wie die Pike...oder ist da Mumpitz  ?


----------



## kingfrett (31. Juli 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer muss zum Rahmen passen, nicht zur Gabel. Der Rest ist Mumpitz.



Gestatte mir Dir da zu widersprechen! Natürlich muß der Dämpfer in erster Linie zum Rahmen passen! Trotzdem muß er, selbstverständlich in Verbindung mit dem Rahmen, eine Federungs- und Dämpfungscharakteristik ergeben, die mit der Gabel harmoniert, um ein stimmiges Ganzes zu ergeben.

In meinem Reign2(2006) hatte ich zur Lyrik SA zuerst einen Suntour Durolux Dämpfer drin, der ja mit Sicherheit kein schlechter Dämpfer ist. Trotzdem fährt es sich jetzt mit dem Monarch, ich kanns nicht anders sagen, einfach harmonischer.


----------



## chumbajk1 (31. Juli 2014)

natürlich entwickelt rock shox die dämpfer und gabeln so,dass sie vom grundsetup besser zusammen passen.aus kosten und ertragsgründen.jedenfalls soweit das geht,aber ein falscher dämpfer im falschen rad wird mit nichts gut funktionieren,deshalb haben wir ja auch unzählige tunes und tokens.und wenn beides richtig abgestimmt ist,wird es vermutlich auch egal sein ob vorne fox und hinten rs oder sonst was

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## mw.dd (1. August 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> ... Aber der Dämpfer kann ja uch per Tuning an den Rahmen angepasst werden !? Aber der Monarch Plus aus 2014 ist doch von der Charakteristik ähnlich wie die Pike...oder ist da Mumpitz  ?



Wie lange willst Du rumprobieren, bis Du das passende Tune und vor allem Kammervolumen gefunden hast? Da wird Dir auch Reiner nicht helfen können, es sei denn, er hat zufällig das gleiche Rad.
Und was meinst Du mit Charakteristik und wie ist das zwischen Gabel und Dämpfer vergleichbar? Erst recht in Zusammenhang mit dem Rahmen?



kingfrett schrieb:


> Gestatte mir Dir da zu widersprechen! Natürlich muß der Dämpfer in erster Linie zum Rahmen passen! Trotzdem muß er, selbstverständlich in Verbindung mit dem Rahmen, eine Federungs- und Dämpfungscharakteristik ergeben, die mit der Gabel harmoniert, um ein stimmiges Ganzes zu ergeben.
> 
> In meinem Reign2(2006) hatte ich zur Lyrik SA zuerst einen Suntour Durolux Dämpfer drin, der ja mit Sicherheit kein schlechter Dämpfer ist. Trotzdem fährt es sich jetzt mit dem Monarch, ich kanns nicht anders sagen, einfach harmonischer.



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das auch eine Geschmacksfrage ist. Während ich sensible Gabeln mag, kann ich beim Dämpfer mit einem gewissen "Losbrechmoment" (laienhaft ausgedrückt) durchaus leben. Fazit bleibt aber: Das muss man ausprobieren, und das wird umso schwieriger, wenn eine Empfehlung des Rahmenherstellers fehlt.


----------



## mw.dd (1. August 2014)

BTW: Mein ReignX ist wieder fahrbereit...


----------



## pete87 (1. August 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie lange willst Du rumprobieren, bis Du das passende Tune und vor allem Kammervolumen gefunden hast? Da wird Dir auch Reiner nicht helfen können, es sei denn, er hat zufällig das gleiche Rad.
> Und was meinst Du mit Charakteristik und wie ist das zwischen Gabel und Dämpfer vergleichbar? Erst recht in Zusammenhang mit dem Rahmen?
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das hast Du schon Recht....aber dann muss man auch sagen, dass viel...also was in Foren geschnackt wird Mumpitz ist !
Weil, wie du ja sagst (und ich sehe es auch so), viel von den persöhnlichen Interessen/Vorlieben abhängt !
...ach ja, Reiner ist auch nur ein Mensch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (1. August 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> natürlich entwickelt rock shox die dämpfer und gabeln so,dass sie vom grundsetup besser zusammen passen.aus kosten und ertragsgründen.jedenfalls soweit das geht,aber ein falscher dämpfer im falschen rad wird mit nichts gut funktionieren,deshalb haben wir ja auch unzählige tunes und tokens.und wenn beides richtig abgestimmt ist,wird es vermutlich auch egal sein ob vorne fox und hinten rs oder sonst was
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


Jo !


----------



## pete87 (1. August 2014)

Jetzt mal eine ganz andere Sache. Mir hat einer (nicht Reiner) die Manitou Mattoc Pro ans Herz gelegt.
Also einer von einem TuningShop. Die wäre dann auf 170mm mit einer Stahlfeder und angepassten Shims.
Was haltet Ihr davon !? Die soll halt bei hartem Einsatz besser drauf sein als die Pike....
klar fehlt mir dann die Absenkfunktion...aber die wird dann wohl mehr hergeben als die Pike oder !?

Wenn ich Mumpitz reden sollte belehrt mich bitte !
(Verkaufe meine 550€ Pike RCT 3 Dualposition Air, Schaft 18,5+cm ist ein paar Wochen alt, war einmal im Einsatz, also einen Tag ! Wie gesagt, ich hab das Gefühl dass die Gabel härteren, schnelle aufeinander abfolgenden Schlägen nicht gut folgt. Vieleicht liegt das an meiner Einstellung ...!?)


----------



## pete87 (1. August 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> BTW: Mein ReignX ist wieder fahrbereit...


Was für einen Dämpfer hast du drin ?


----------



## chumbajk1 (1. August 2014)

ich tippe auf nen dhx oder rc.
pete,ich kann dir die pike mal fit machen,bzw mal richtig einstellen.da wird sie der mattoc in nichts nachstehen.
und natürlich muss ein neuer dämpfer an das rad angepasst werden.das kann etwas dauern bis das alles klappt,aber dann klappt es auch richtig.ich kauf mir doch kein neuen,teuren dämpfer und verschenke performance,weil ich zu faul bin,ihn mal aus und ein zu bauen.
ich hab ne kleine luftkammer und nen shim in der druckstufe mehr.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## mw.dd (1. August 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> Was für einen Dämpfer hast du drin ?



Den originalen DHX3. Touren möchte ich damit aber nicht fahren (mit dem gesamten Rad nicht), es geht rein um den Parkeinsatz.


----------



## pete87 (1. August 2014)

Ok, ich werde die Pike dann behalten ! Was mich nun derbe ankotzt: Der Monarch Plus RC3 High Volume 2014 passt auch nicht ins Reign X0 2009 !?
Das nervt mich gerade so derbe ab ! Ich denke immer wieder daran mir den Rahmen aus 2013 zu holen. Nur die Optik des Reign X0 2009 bringt mich dann wieder runter, weil ich keinen BuntenDiscoRahmen will...
Was sollte ich den für einen Dämpfer wählen !? Wenn bei Touren ein leichtes Wippen herrscht ist mir das egal. Ich will halt einen Dämpfer der mit einem BikeparkEinsatz klar kommt ! Soll ich mir einen gebrachten Coil-Dämpfer oder einen Air holen und den dann tunen lassen !?
...Gewicht ist mir da nicht so wichtig
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir hier jemand die Richtung weisen könnte. Schließlich haben die meisten hier von Dämpfern mehr Ahnung als ich...und Ihr fahrt ja auch alle ein Reign X bzw. X0
Danke im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chumbajk1 (1. August 2014)

pack dir mein rad mal in winterberg,wenn dir der dämpfer gefällt,hol dir so einen.sonst passt nen fox rc4 coil.oder du fragst mal bei grade5 ob sie dir ne titanfeder wickeln die vom außendurchmesser passt.wir finden schon ne lösung für dich

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## mw.dd (1. August 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> Ok, ich werde die Pike dann behalten ! Was mich nun derbe ankotzt: Der Monarch Plus RC3 High Volume 2014 passt auch nicht ins Reign X0 2009 !?
> Das nervt mich gerade so derbe ab ! Ich denke immer wieder daran mir den Rahmen aus 2013 zu holen. Nur die Optik des Reign X0 2009 bringt mich dann wieder runter, weil ich keinen BuntenDiscoRahmen will...
> Was sollte ich den für einen Dämpfer wählen !? Wenn bei Touren ein leichtes Wippen herrscht ist mir das egal. Ich will halt einen Dämpfer der mit einem BikeparkEinsatz klar kommt ! Soll ich mir einen gebrachten Coil-Dämpfer oder einen Air holen und den dann tunen lassen !?
> ...Gewicht ist mir da nicht so wichtig
> ...



Was hast Du denn mit dem originalen Dämpfer gemacht bzw. warum nimmst Du nicht den?


----------



## pete87 (1. August 2014)

ach ...ich hab den rahmen gebraucht gekauft. da war ein monarch rt aus 2012 drin. das geile ist auch noch, dass am rahmen zwei gewinde vergnaddelt sind. also überdreht  sodass man da mit nem linksdrall ran müsste oder aufbohren müsste. aber die lager laufen noch. ich hab den dämpfer mal rausgenommen und den hiterbau bewegt...das läuft alles super


----------



## chumbajk1 (4. August 2014)

jemand ein hinterbau für ein x0 über,würde gerne mal 27.5 zoll im alten reign testen??

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## wenners (17. September 2014)

Damit hier mal wieder was passiert 





Meine erste Steckprobe vom Reign.


----------



## snorre (18. September 2014)

Sieht schick aus! Erst gekauft oder hast Du das Bike schon länger. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## wenners (18. September 2014)

Im Juni gekauft und jetzt im Aufbau!

Soll "Enduroallmountaintrailbike" werden, mit teilen die ich immer mal haben wollte..also fox gabel, Manitou Airdämpfer, und avid gedöns!


----------



## chumbajk1 (18. September 2014)

dafür taugt das,ich kann mit meinem von bikepark bis touren alles machen.bin letztens mal so 60 km gefahren,das war aber schon grenzwertig

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huebschi (19. September 2014)

Ich verabschiede mich aus diesem Forum, nachdem ich mein ReignX total geschrottet und selbst Krankenhaus und Reha besucht habe.

Gebe das Hobby nicht auf, aber wechsele mal die Marke und das Herstellungsalter.

Euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem "Altmetall".

Hatte auch immer viel Spaß damit.


----------



## chumbajk1 (19. September 2014)

oha,dann muss es ja schlimm gewesen sein.gute besserung.
hast du interesse daran mir den defekten rahmen zu verkaufen?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huebschi (19. September 2014)

Hi,
Gabel gebrochen, Rahmen nicht ohne sehr starke Beanspruchung im Lenkkopfbereich, evtl. Verformung.
Dadurch dann mit dem Kopf (mit Helm) gelandet - Schädel-Hirn-Trauma.
Zum Glück bestens geheilt ohne Folgen.

Das Ganze ist auf einer Art Feldweg passiert, hätte so auch beim Spazieren rollen auf geteerter Straße passieren können.


Habe daher den Rahmen und die Gabel entsorgt, da keiner weiß, wie geschädigt der Rahmen unsehbar war.
Ich wollte auch nicht, dass i-wer mit dem Teil bei einem Sprung einen Rahmenbruch erleidet.
Daher kein Verkauf.


----------



## wenners (19. September 2014)

Huebschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> Gabel gebrochen, Rahmen nicht ohne sehr starke Beanspruchung im Lenkkopfbereich, evtl. Verformung.
> Dadurch dann mit dem Kopf (mit Helm) gelandet - Schädel-Hirn-Trauma.
> Zum Glück bestens geheilt ohne Folgen.



Noch mal kurz für mein gewissen...dir ist die Gabel gebrochen, nicht der Rahmen!?


----------



## chumbajk1 (19. September 2014)

ich wollte nur den hinterbau,um auf 27.5 zoll umzubauen.das hätte er sicher verkraftet.
aber scheiß sache,was dir da passiert ist.wie ist das denn passiert?(falls du es verraten willst).zum glück ist alles bei dir geheilt.so ein sturz ist wohl worst case.kenne da einen der jetzt im rollstuhl sitzt

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huebschi (20. September 2014)

Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass der Lenkkopf da was mit bekommen hat (Material, Schweißnähte).

Beansprucht habe ich das Teil auch genug.

Hinterbau wäre wahrsch. ok gewesen, nun wird er auch geschreddert und eingeschmolzen. Vlt ist er bei der nächsten Bierdose dabei...

Was genau passiert ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da der Tag aus dem Gedächtnis weg ist (gut so) und mein Mitfahrer vor mir war.
Und Mutmaßungen helfen da auch nicht weiter.

Viel Glück und Schwamm drüber.

War ein treuer Wegbegleiter.
Euch noch viel Freude.

Ciao


----------



## wenners (10. November 2014)

So damit mal wieder was passiert hier mal mein jetztiger Zwischenstand 





Noch ohne variostütze und mit einigen vorläufigen anderen teilen! 
Gabel ist ne Fox36 mit tapered schaft und Dämpfer ein Manitou swinger air der hervorragend passt!


----------



## snorre (10. November 2014)

Hübsches Teil Wenners! 
Sieht für mich nur etwas ungewöhnlich aus, weil ich beim ReignX den Elox-Rahmen gewohnt bin (und meinen jedes Mal, wenn ich ihn anseh, einfach nur g*** find!).
Aber wie wärs denn mit einem roten Lenker und dafür die Griffe schwarz. Würde besser zu den roten Spacern passen.
Wenn mal Geld und Muse übrig ist, dann könnten es auch mal eine rote Sattelklemme oder rote Felgen sein. Rot-Eloxal natürlich!

Ich wünsch Dir aber erst mal tierisch viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen, alten ReignX.


----------



## pete87 (10. November 2014)

sieht echt nice aus ! hab auch einen swinger drin...das ding ist geil in dem frame ! du hast es lackieren lassen ? was hat dich der spaß gekostet ?


----------



## wenners (10. November 2014)

Danke das es gefällt! 

@snorre das was vorher drauf war ging gar nicht mehr. 
Und Rotes Eloxal wird noch nur dezent weiter geführt, wollte jetzt erstmal testen ob es mir überhaupt gefällt und ich muss sagen es fährt sich sehr, sehr gut.

@pete87  Pulverbeschichten hab ich das! 
Mit Chemisch entlacken und neuer Farbe 70€.


----------



## pete87 (11. November 2014)

das hört sich geil an ...kannst du mir sagen wo du das machen lassen hast 
...darauf hätte ich eventuell bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wenners (11. November 2014)

http://www.pulverprofi.com/


----------



## pete87 (12. November 2014)

wenners schrieb:


> http://www.pulverprofi.com/


korrekte Sache ! Werd mir das nochmal überlegen...70€ für eine neue Farbe ist echt wenig. Was denkst du was es kostet die Schwinge in einer anderen Farbe zu machen. Stand das zur Diskussion...bzw. haben die gesagt was es kosten würde ?


----------



## wenners (12. November 2014)

Selber anfragen!
Aber da du den, wenn dann eh selbst zerlegen musst denke ich wird das kein Problem darstellen! Was mir bei den mustern nicht so gefiel waren die "candy töne". Aber alle ral Töne waren super!
Bunte Farben hätte auch, glaub mich erinnern zu können, 90€ gekostet.


----------



## johoffi (30. Dezember 2014)

Moin Leute , 
war die Tage beim Giant Händler meines Vertrauens um mein neues Reign2 ltd abzuholen .
Als wir im Lager waren musste ich feststellen das der gute Herr noch zwei flatsch neue Reign x0 von 2009 dort stehen hat , wo von eines noch zum verkauf steht .
JETZT DIE FRAGE AN EUCH : Auf was für einen Preis kämt ihr da so nach eigenem ermessen ????

Habe mir das Rad vorerst mal reservieren lassen , da ich mich leider nicht mit dem Händler auf einen mir angemessenen preis einigen konnte .


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (30. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand interesse an nem 2009er Reign X0 Rahmen? Für mich wärs mal wieder Zeit für was neues. Lager hab ich heute getauscht.


----------



## wenners (30. Dezember 2014)

johost: 12581774 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute ,
> war die Tage beim Giant Händler meines Vertrauens um mein neues Reign2 ltd abzuholen .
> Als wir im Lager waren musste ich feststellen das der gute Herr noch zwei flatsch neue Reign x0 von 2009 dort stehen hat , wo von eines noch zum verkauf steht .
> JETZT DIE FRAGE AN EUCH : Auf was für einen Preis kämt ihr da so nach eigenem ermessen ????
> ...


Mit welcher Ausstattung genau? Aber so vom Gefühl her vom neupreis jährlich 150 € abgezogen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_GruE (31. Dezember 2014)

Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> Hat jemand interesse an nem 2009er Reign X0 Rahmen? Für mich wärs mal wieder Zeit für was neues. Lager hab ich heute getauscht.



Hi welche größe und zu welchem preis?


----------



## pete87 (31. Dezember 2014)

MOinsen ! Ich hab vom Kumpel ein 601 bekommen. Will das Teil mal testen...Ich verkaufe meinen Reign X0 2009 im guten Gebrauchtzustand. Ist der Rahmen auf meinem Profilbild. Dabi ist ein ManitouSwingerExpert, den ich erst im August 2014 gekauft habe. Der wurde vieleicht 5x bewegt, weil ich seitdem nicht mehr viel gefahren bin. Außerdem habe ich Huberbuchsen eingebaut. Steuersatz von CaneCreek für TaperedGabeln ist auch dabei ! Rechnung vom Steuersatz und von dem Swinger sollte ich noch finden. Original Sattelstütze und Sattelklemme von Giant mitdabei. 850€ VB


----------



## johoffi (1. Januar 2015)

Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> Hat jemand interesse an nem 2009er Reign X0 Rahmen? Für mich wärs mal wieder Zeit für was neues. Lager hab ich heute getauscht.


Was soll der Rahmen den kosten ?


----------



## klip83 (22. Januar 2015)

Jemand hier im Forum Interesse, bevor ich es auf den Bikemarkt stelle?
Rahmen+Gabel+Dämpfer, evtl. +LRS

Reign X 2009
Größe M
DHX 4 Air
Marzocchi 55 ATA 2,TST 2 (Aufkleber mittlerweile entfernt)
(Sun Ringle MTX31 auf Veltec DH Naben)

Bei Interesse bitte per PN


----------



## wenners (11. Februar 2015)

So jetzt erstmal für dieses Jahr fertig.






Fox 36 Talas Tapered mit Hope Steuersatz
Manitou Swinger Expert Air
Rock Shox Reverb
Hayes Stroker Trail
Kore Ocd Lenker
Sixpack Vorbau und Achse hinten mit Eigenbau Adapter auf 135/12
X9
Sram 1250 Kurbel 2Fach
E Thirteen 2Fach Kettenführung
Xlc Pedale
Sun Ringle Charger Tubeless
Continental Mountain King 2.4

14,5 kg Fahrfertig.

Bei der Kettenführung könnt ich noch 200gramm sparen aber der Taco hat heut schon seinen Dienst vorbildlich verrichtet 
Bin zu ziemlich zufrieden ausser die Gabel gefällt mir noch nicht, ist mir heut im Anlieger durch den Federweg gerauscht. Ich werde wohl wieder auf Marzocchi wechseln.
Wiegt zwar nen bissl mehr aber ich hab bisher bessere Erfahrung mit denen gesammelt.


----------



## snorre (12. Februar 2015)

Hui - ohne die roten Griffe viiiiiel schicker! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## wenners (8. März 2015)

Also falls jemand einen Rahmen in L hat und einen in M sucht wär ich vielleicht zum Tausch bereit.....


----------



## wenners (19. März 2015)

So jetzt mal mit komplettem Manitou Fahrwerk und 14.3Kg


----------

